# Se una mamma decide di dare il proprio cognome al figlio,il padre che diritti ha?



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

se una donna non sposata decide di avere un figlio e dare il cognome suo senza mettere il padre in mezzo, poi quest'ultimo ha qualche diritto sul bimbo?


----------



## ZoDyAkO (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> se una donna non sposata decide di avere un figlio e dare il cognome suo senza mettere il padre in mezzo, poi quest'ultimo ha qualche diritto sul bimbo?


Un padre non ha diritti a prescindere, finché c'é la madre. Se alla nascita non lo riconosce non avrà ne diritti ne doveri.

S*B


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Un padre non ha diritti a prescindere, finché c'é la madre. Se alla nascita non lo riconosce non avrà ne diritti ne doveri.
> 
> S*B


grazie! è quello che volevo sapere.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> se una donna non sposata decide di avere un figlio e dare il cognome suo senza mettere il padre in mezzo, poi quest'ultimo ha qualche diritto sul bimbo?


il padre meno tuo figlio lo conoscerà meglio sarà.

sul parere legale,esattamente cosa sospetti/temi?


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> il padre meno tuo figlio lo conoscerà meglio sarà.
> 
> sul parere legale,esattamente cosa sospetti/temi?


ma e lui dice che non è probabile che sia suo...allora non penso nulla! anzi che non merita nemmeno di conoscere il figlio.


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Un padre non ha diritti a prescindere, finché c'é la madre. Se alla nascita non lo riconosce non avrà ne diritti ne doveri.
> 
> S*B


Non ne sono tanto sicura sai?
Il padre ha doveri e diritti a prescindere!



suspiria ha detto:


> se una donna non sposata decide di avere un figlio e dare il cognome suo senza mettere il padre in mezzo, poi quest'ultimo ha qualche diritto sul bimbo?


Si ne ha, può farti causa per riconoscere il bimbo, sarebbe molto peggio per lui se non lo facesse...perché un giorno il bambino, adulto ormai, potrebbe chiedere ed ottenere tutti gli arretrati.
Come tu puoi fare causa a lui per il riconoscimento.
Bada bene però puoi obbligarlo a dargli un mantenimento (che è una grande cosa), ma non puoi obbligarlo a volergli bene e a fare il padre.


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ne sono tanto sicura sai?
> Il padre ha doveri e diritti a prescindere!
> 
> 
> ...


non potrei mai obbligarlo a volergli bene, è suo figlio, glie ne vorrà a prescindere, io non parlerò mai male del padre a mio figlio...non sono come lui io 
comunque vorrei fargli fare il test di paternità se continua a negare che è suo, dopo quanto tempo posso farlo? appena nato va bene?  e come lo "costringo?


----------



## aristocat (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> non potrei mai obbligarlo a volergli bene, è suo figlio, glie ne vorrà a prescindere, io non parlerò mai male del padre a mio figlio...non sono come lui io
> comunque vorrei fargli fare il test di paternità se continua a negare che è suo, dopo quanto tempo posso farlo? appena nato va bene?  e come lo "costringo?


Fissa un appuntamento da un avvocato. Se puoi.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> ma e lui dice che non è probabile che sia suo...allora non penso nulla! anzi che non merita nemmeno di conoscere il figlio.


Cito a memoria perchè il diritto di famiglia non sarebbe la mia specialità,quindi probabilmente dimentico qualche cosa.

ma,a senso,le cose di base sono:

Quello che porti in grembo è figlio naturale e non legittimo;
lui può non riconoscerlo oggi ma può riconoscerlo più avanti;
siccome è verosimile che ne denuncierai la nascita solo tu,di diritto il bimbo acquisirà il tuo cognome;
se il vigliacco decidesse di riconoscere il bimbo tra un pò,tu puoi negare il consenso al riconoscimento;
se il vigliacco dovesse svegliarsi quando il bimbo avrà compiuto 16 anni,potrà essere tuo figlio direttamente a negare il consenso al riconoscimento;
riguardo diritti ereditari o robe simili,boh....la memoria un pò m'inganna,però mi pare evidente che senza riconoscimento non si potrebbe parlare di diritti e/o doveri.....

spero di essere stato utile,ma ricordati che ste cose potrebbero cambiare presto


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> non potrei mai obbligarlo a volergli bene, è suo figlio, glie ne vorrà a prescindere, io non parlerò mai male del padre a mio figlio...non sono come lui io
> comunque vorrei fargli fare il test di paternità se continua a negare che è suo, dopo quanto tempo posso farlo? appena nato va bene?  e come lo "costringo?


Lo costringi facendogli causa, vai da un avvocato.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Lo costringi facendogli causa, vai da un avvocato.


Onestamente mi sfugge l'utilità di costringerlo al riconoscimento.  solo per via del mantenimento?


----------



## ZoDyAkO (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> non potrei mai obbligarlo a volergli bene, è suo figlio, glie ne vorrà a prescindere, io non parlerò mai male del padre a mio figlio...non sono come lui io
> comunque vorrei fargli fare il test di paternità se continua a negare che è suo, dopo quanto tempo posso farlo? appena nato va bene?  e come lo "costringo?


Secondo me ti conviene tenere il bambino fregandotene del padre. A meno che non se ne interessi lui stesso.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

Suspiria questo nick suona male con la storia che racconti. mi sembra tanto toy girl versione incinta, stesso modo di scrivere 
come altri thread fake che leggo.
Ti diverti così tanto, finchè fai la ninfomane va bene divertiti a fare la tua parte,  ma non giocare  su queste cose smettila.


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cito a memoria perchè il diritto di famiglia non sarebbe la mia specialità,quindi probabilmente dimentico qualche cosa.
> 
> ma,a senso,le cose di base sono:
> 
> ...


ma io vorrei solo che mio figlio conoscesse il suo papà, non gli ho chiesto nulla....che triste questa cosa...
per fortuna ho ancora tempo...la mia famiglia mi appoggerà e mi dirà che fare 
questo bimbo deve avere solo amore, e non deve essere un peso per nessuno..perchè io già lo amo e voglio solo la sua felicità


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Suspiria questo nick suona male con la storia che racconti. mi sembra tanto toy girl versione incinta, stesso modo di scrivere
> come altri thread fake che leggo.
> Ti diverti così tanto, finchè fai la ninfomane va bene divertiti a fare la tua parte,  ma non giocare  su queste cose smettila.


scusa? acidelli o sembra a me?


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Onestamente mi sfugge l'utilità di costringerlo al riconoscimento.  solo per via del mantenimento?


no, vorrei che mio figlio avesse il padre, anche se stronzo, ognuno si deve prendere le proprie responsabilità, non ho mensionato gli alimenti, almeno ora è prematuro.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> scusa? acidelli o sembra a me?


dai retta a me...iscriviti al forum,sennò sta cosa del fake non finirà mai


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Onestamente mi sfugge l'utilità di costringerlo al riconoscimento.  solo per via del mantenimento?


Lo ha detto lei perché, non le va giù che lui neghi di essere il padre, l'unico modo è costringerlo.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> no, vorrei che mio figlio avesse il padre, anche se stronzo, ognuno si deve prendere le proprie responsabilità, non ho mensionato gli alimenti, almeno ora è prematuro.


una causa civile per il riconoscimento di paternità è una cosa costosa e pesante. soprattutto emotivamente.

nessun avvocato te la patrocinerebbe senza una prospettiva.  che in questo caso si chiama mantenimento per il piccolo.    quindi,non è prematuro parlarne


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dai retta a me...iscriviti al forum,sennò sta cosa del fake non finirà mai


okkk


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> una causa civile per il riconoscimento di paternità è una cosa costosa e pesante. soprattutto emotivamente.
> 
> nessun avvocato te la patrocinerebbe senza una prospettiva.  che in questo caso si chiama mantenimento per il piccolo.    quindi,non è prematuro parlarne


mamma che casino :/


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

suspiria ha detto:


> mamma che casino :/


sì è un casino. ed una situazione umiliante.   

perchè tenteranno di farti passare per la più grande zoccola della città,una che andrebbe anche col porco.

Perchè cercheranno di omettere o nascondere cose e beni e tutto pur di non pagare il mantenimento del figlio.

Perchè mi sembrano delle persone veramente fulminate.

e se te lo chiedessi....sì ti sto prospettando lo scenario peggiore di proposito.  Perchè è bene che tu sappia prima cosa potrebbe avvenire,in modo da prepararti almeno psicologicamente.

Detto questo,il riconoscimento di paternità non significa affatto che il verme voglia fare l'uomo ed il padre solo perchè arriverà una sentenza.  sicura che ne valga lo stesso la pena?


----------



## suspiria (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è un casino. ed una situazione umiliante.
> 
> perchè tenteranno di farti passare per la più grande zoccola della città,una che andrebbe anche col porco.
> 
> ...


grazie per la sincerità, spero che vada tutto non come hai scritto tu però.
mi è scesa una tristezza...vado a guardarmi un po di televisione, a presto e grazie per i consigli.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2012)

Buona serata 

ti 6 registrata al forum?


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Buona serata
> 
> ti 6 registrata al forum?


dagli tempo sta creando una nuova mail per registrarsi


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cito a memoria perchè il diritto di famiglia non sarebbe la mia specialità,quindi probabilmente dimentico qualche cosa.
> 
> ma,a senso,le cose di base sono:
> 
> ...



mi permetto di dissentire
non esiste più la differenza tra figli naturali e figli legittimi
anche l'ultimo ostacolo, e cioè la negazione del diritto di rappresentazione successoria ai figli cosiddetti in precedenza naturali, è stato rimosso


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Cito a memoria perchè il diritto di famiglia non sarebbe la mia specialità,quindi probabilmente dimentico qualche cosa.
> 
> ma,a senso,le cose di base sono:
> 
> ...



il padre in ogni momento può intentare causa di riconoscimento legale e la mamma non può opporsi se non per gravi e giustificati motivi che possano ledere il figlio e qui non ci sono.
lui lo può riconoscere dalla nascita recandosi con suspiria all'anagrafe del comune dove abitano, se lei bega il consenso lui le fa causa di riconoscimento legale e ottiene di riconoscere il figlio.

per il figlio è meglio che sia riconociuto dal padre , che gli dia il mantenimento e spese extra. tanto poi non lo frequanterà.... allora tu  tra anni e anni gli farai causa per ottenere i danni esistenziali per il piccolo, per i patimenti per il mancato interesse verso il figlio. e li volano anche parecchi dindini.

alla moglie  e a lui sconviene che tu glielo faccia riconoscere perciò tu....fai di tutto perchè gli dia il cognome. ah.....doppio cognome prima il tuo poi il suo così metti in chiaro che sei stata tu a volerlo tenere.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi permetto di dissentire
> non esiste più la differenza tra figli naturali e figli legittimi
> anche l'ultimo ostacolo, e cioè la negazione del diritto di rappresentazione successoria ai figli cosiddetti in precedenza naturali, è stato rimosso


la legge non è ancora stata approvata,lo so che in disucssione da tempo,ma è ancora sotto forma di ddl.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la legge non è ancora stata approvata,lo so che in disucssione da tempo,ma è ancora sotto forma di ddl.


no? 
ancora al senato?


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il padre in ogni momento può intentare causa di riconoscimento legale e la mamma non può opporsi se non per gravi e giustificati motivi che possano ledere il figlio e qui non ci sono.
> lui lo può riconoscere dalla nascita recandosi con suspiria all'anagrafe del comune dove abitano, se lei bega il consenso lui le fa causa di riconoscimento legale e ottiene di riconoscere il figlio.
> 
> per il figlio è meglio che sia riconociuto dal padre , che gli dia il mantenimento e spese extra. tanto poi non lo frequanterà.... allora tu  tra anni e anni gli farai causa per ottenere i danni esistenziali per il piccolo, per i patimenti per il mancato interesse verso il figlio. e li volano anche parecchi dindini.
> ...


direi che l'ipotesi che possano andare assieme all'anagrafe per riconoscere il figlio sia da escludere a priori


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no?
> ancora al senato?


che io sappia,sì.   anche perchè sarebbe una tale rivoluzione che ne parlerebbero tutti i media,non trovi?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> che io sappia,sì.   anche perchè sarebbe una tale rivoluzione che ne parlerebbero tutti i media,non trovi?


ma sei sicuro di essere avvocato?

ahahahahah

da mo' che i figli naturali sono equiparati ai figli legittimi...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dispositivo dell'art. 566 Codice Civile
Fonti → Codice Civile → LIBRO SECONDO - DELLE SUCCESSIONI → Titolo II - Delle successioni legittime (Artt. 565-586) → Capo I - Della successione dei parenti

Al padre ed alla madre succedono i figli legittimi e naturali, in parti uguali (2).
Si applica il terzo comma dell'articolo 537 (3).


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro di essere avvocato?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...



sterm... ancora adesso il figlio legittimo può dare soldi in liquidazione e tenersi eventuali immobili o valori famigliari.

il figlio naturale non eredita da nonni e parenti ma solo dal padre.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sterm... ancora adesso il figlio legittimo può dare soldi in liquidazione e tenersi eventuali immobili o valori famigliari.
> 
> il figlio naturale non eredita da nonni e parenti ma solo dal padre.


ecchissenefrega di ereditare a tutti i costi un pezzo di casa di una famiglia che famiglia tua non e' mai stata?...

pero' da essere un rejetto senza diritti il tuo posto al sole se vuoi te lo prendi anche con la commutazione, se ti schifano...

per l'avvocato manco questo c'era...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecchissenefrega di ereditare a tutti i costi un pezzo di casa di una famiglia che famiglia tua non e' mai stata?...
> 
> pero' da essere un rejetto senza diritti il tuo posto al sole se vuoi te lo prendi anche con la commutazione, se ti schifano...
> 
> ...


si vuol togliere proprio la distinzione naturali/legittimi


----------



## blu (16 Luglio 2012)

*Ecco*



suspiria ha detto:


> comunque vorrei fargli fare il test di paternità se continua a negare che è suo, dopo quanto tempo posso farlo? appena nato va bene?  e come lo "costringo?


Ma si falle il test del DNA appena nato a quella povera creatura ,ma diamole dei problemi prima ancora che nasca...
Intestardiamoci sulla vericita' dello spema che ha fecondato l'ovulo.

Non è il passo migliore per iniziare una gravidanza:vendetta,DNA e via via.

Cazzo la gravidanza non dovrebbe essere un'esperienza stupenda?

Bho?!!!!!!


Comunque scrivo sotto questi post perche' nascono argomentazioni nuove ed interessanti,non perche' mi sono ricreduto e credo a ques'utente.

P.s potrebbe essere Toy,quest'utente ha il suo potere:quando la leggo mi innervosisce,strano he...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> si vuol togliere proprio la distinzione naturali/legittimi



si infatti. ci sono come dici ancora delle differenze. ipotesi se il padre muore e dopo di lui muore il nonno e lascia un ingente eredità il figlio naturale non prende nulla perchè non può ereditare da zii nonni e parenti che non sia il padre.

secondo me suspiria dovrebbe far riconoscere il figlio al padre. è importantissimo. se poi il padre non vuole vedere il figlio fatti suoi.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*Bene*



suspiria ha detto:


> ma io vorrei solo che mio figlio conoscesse il suo papà, non gli ho chiesto nulla....che triste questa cosa...
> per fortuna ho ancora tempo...la mia famiglia mi appoggerà e mi dirà che fare
> questo bimbo deve avere solo amore, e non deve essere un peso per nessuno..perchè io già lo amo e voglio solo la sua felicità


Allora inizia da subito!

blu


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> si vuol togliere proprio la distinzione naturali/legittimi


se si riesce meglio, pero' si capiva che i naturali ancora oggi fossero dei rejetti senza un minimo di diritti....

sinceramente secondo me l'innesto a forza anche avendo forza giuridica di un naturale, se non ci sono buoni rapporti col resto della tribu', non elimina i cazzi acidi che si creano ma li accentua...

la successione ereditaria per me e' sufficiente considerando famiglia piu' quella con cui ci stai dalla nascita....

tempo fa si commentava la notizia di quel medico inglese che donando il suo sperma, avra' fatto nascere, non potendo, migliaia di bambini che hanno cominciato a cercarsi....

ma come cazzo fai a considerare fratelli 1500, 2000 persone poi lo sa soltanto er padreterno...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la successione ereditaria per me e' sufficiente considerando famiglia piu' quella con cui ci stai dalla nascita....


Gia'...

blu


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se si riesce meglio, pero' si capiva che i naturali ancora oggi fossero dei rejetti senza un minimo di diritti....
> 
> sinceramente secondo me l'innesto a forza anche avendo forza giuridica di un naturale, se non ci sono buoni rapporti col resto della tribu', non elimina i cazzi acidi che si creano ma li accentua...
> 
> ...



bè, c'è sempre la disponibile, che quanto a cazzi acidi non scherza

del resto queste cose vanno regolamentate, per forza


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, c'è sempre la disponibile, che quanto a cazzi acidi non scherza
> 
> del resto queste cose vanno regolamentate, per forza


La disponibile infatti crea problemi....

un genitore che non volesse lasciare casini tra eredi farebbe bene a non sfruttarla...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma sei sicuro di essere avvocato?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Non sono avvocato...e direi che tu non sai leggere un articolo di legge.  

studiare,prego


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non sono avvocato...e direi che tu non sai leggere un articolo di legge.
> 
> studiare,prego


ah percio'...m'hai fuorviato specificando che non eri un matrimonialista inducendomi a credere che fossi comunque avvocheto......

ahahahah

poi rispondendo a free che il tutto era ancora al senato mentre lei parlava anche nel finale del suo post come i naturali entrino in successione ereditaria me davi appunto l'impressione di non essere tanto aggiornato...

quindi prima de risentirti, specifica mejo che cazzo voj di' anziche' fa' la semina dei dubbi...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah percio'...m'hai fuorviato specificando che non eri un matrimonialista inducendomi a credere che fossi comunque avvocheto......
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


bello,nun hai capito un cazzo de quello che abbiamo scritto eppure vuoi fare il saputo uguale......fatti un favore,studia prima di replicare


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> bello,nun hai capito un cazzo de quello che abbiamo scritto eppure vuoi fare il saputo uguale......fatti un favore,studia prima di replicare


io non voglio fare il saputo, me parevi troppo scarso come avvocheto ed infatti hai confessato che nun lo sei...

meno male l'ordine e' salvo....ahahahah

me so' incuriosito perche' free ha postato sta roba:



free ha detto:


> mi permetto di dissentire
> non esiste più la differenza tra figli naturali e figli legittimi
> anche l'ultimo ostacolo, e cioè la negazione del diritto di rappresentazione successoria ai figli cosiddetti in precedenza naturali, è stato rimosso



e te hai risposto:




perplesso ha detto:


> la legge non è ancora stata approvata,lo so che in disucssione da tempo,ma è ancora sotto forma di ddl.


siccome ripeto hai scritto alla cazzo non specificando che entrano in successione ereditaria, hai dato l'impressione appunto d'esse te a nun sape' un cazzo...

mo' abbiamo chiarito...o no?

poij dormi' stanotte...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io non voglio fare il saputo, me parevi troppo scarso come avvocheto ed infatti hai confessato che nun lo sei...
> 
> meno male l'ordine e' salvo....ahahahah
> 
> ...


te lo spiego in modo semplice,come se tu fossi un bambino delle elementari: si discorreva degli eventuali doveri del padre e come  sta messa attualmente la legislazione italiana.

è notorio che ci sta un ddl in parlamento in sonno da mesi che dovrebbe rivoltare tutta la normativa vigente come un calzino,ma fino ad ora,16 luglio,esiste ancora la distinzione tra legittimi e naturali su diversi punti.

mai parlato di successioni ereditarie,ho focalizzato il discorso sull'opportunità di indurre forzosamente al riconoscimento di paternità una merda d'uomo.

Più chiaro così o devo usare il registro per i bimbi dell'asilo?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> te lo spiego in modo semplice,come se tu fossi un bambino delle elementari: si discorreva degli eventuali doveri del padre e come  sta messa attualmente la legislazione italiana.
> 
> è notorio che ci sta un ddl in parlamento in sonno da mesi che dovrebbe rivoltare tutta la normativa vigente come un calzino,ma fino ad ora,16 luglio,esiste ancora la distinzione tra legittimi e naturali su diversi punti.
> 
> ...


e dillo che te posti alla cazzo e n'do cojo cojo ed il post di free era casuale per parlare della legge dormiente...

io me credevo che rispondevi a cio' che aveva scritto avendola quotata....

che ne so' che c'hai pure er Parkinson?

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dillo che te posti alla cazzo e n'do cojo cojo ed il post di free era casuale per parlare della legge dormiente...
> 
> io me credevo che rispondevi a cio' che aveva scritto avendola quotata....
> 
> ...


tranquillo,posso andare avanti quanto vuoi a far notare quanto 6 fesso.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> La disponibile infatti crea problemi....
> 
> un genitore che non volesse lasciare casini tra eredi farebbe bene a non sfruttarla...


premesso che secondo me sarebbe bene sistemare le cose prima di passare a miglior vita, possibilmente facendo attenzione alle donazioni che possono essere richiamate alla formazione dell'asse ereditario, ritengo la disponibile un atto arrogante, anche nel senso buono:mrgreen:, cioè arrogarsi il diritto di decidere per gli altri anche da de cuius, il che tuttavia cozza con il concetto (mio): ma quando sei morto, chettefrega?
te ne può fregare non per vendetta ma perchè, per es., non vuoi lasciare qualcuno con il culo per terra


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquillo,posso andare avanti quanto vuoi a far notare quanto 6 fesso.


prego continua pure....

i girafrittate inconsistenti col pallino del freeclaimbing e che s'incartano da soli da me so' sempre ricercati...

ed a te, te vedo molto ben attrezzato nell'incarto...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> premesso che secondo me sarebbe bene sistemare le cose prima di passare a miglior vita, possibilmente facendo attenzione alle donazioni che possono essere richiamate alla formazione dell'asse ereditario, ritengo la disponibile un atto arrogante, anche nel senso buono:mrgreen:, cioè arrogarsi il diritto di decidere per gli altri anche da de cuius, il che tuttavia cozza con il concetto (mio): ma quando sei morto, chettefrega?
> te ne può fregare non per vendetta ma perchè, per es., non vuoi lasciare qualcuno con il culo per terra


Anche le donazioni sono da evitare, perche' oltre che soggette a riduzioni, collazioni e palle varie, manco ti permetono di disporre a pieno titolo del bene...ossia qual'e' il coglione che ti compra l'appartamento che proviene da una donazione?

anche una banca che ti possa concedere un mutuo per ristrutturazione importante per es., si trova?

io invece sono per uno spillo per tutti senza preferenze e distinzioni del cazzo che scatenano sempre casini...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> prego continua pure....
> 
> i girafrittate inconsistenti col pallino del freeclaimbing e che s'incartano da soli da me so' sempre ricercati...
> 
> ...


nella tua cazzaraggine 6 anche artistico.   hai dato un totale saggio di ignoranza non tanto in diritto che quello ci può anche stare,ma proprio nella comprensione della lingua italiana.

e ti diverti a tentare pateticamente di cojoneggiare.....:rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Anche le donazioni sono da evitare, perche' oltre che soggette a riduzioni, collazioni e palle varie, manco ti permetono di disporre a pieno titolo del bene...*ossia qual'e' il coglione che ti compra l'appartamento che proviene da una donazione?*
> 
> anche una banca che ti possa concedere un mutuo per ristrutturazione importante per es., si trova?
> 
> io invece sono per uno spillo per tutti senza preferenze e distinzioni del cazzo che scatenano sempre casini...



ma no, perchè? mica è un acquisto a non domino, ed eventualmente c'è il valore, ma la trascrizione è valida


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> premesso che secondo me sarebbe bene sistemare le cose prima di passare a miglior vita, possibilmente facendo attenzione alle donazioni che possono essere richiamate alla formazione dell'asse ereditario, ritengo la disponibile un atto arrogante, anche nel senso buono:mrgreen:, cioè arrogarsi il diritto di decidere per gli altri anche da de cuius, il che tuttavia cozza con il concetto (mio): ma quando sei morto, chettefrega?
> te ne può fregare non per vendetta ma perchè, per es., non vuoi lasciare qualcuno con il culo per terra


mah.....per definizione il testamento è un atto individuale.

nel senso che ogni testa in questi casi si dimostra veramente diversa dall'altra.

per cui...vale tutto


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> nella tua cazzaraggine 6 anche artistico.   hai dato un totale saggio di ignoranza non tanto in diritto che quello ci può anche stare,ma proprio nella comprensione della lingua italiana.
> 
> e ti diverti a tentare pateticamente di cojoneggiare.....:rotfl:


io con la mia comprensione della lingua italica e del diritto a 56 anni ce so' arrivato dando piu' che ricevendo sòle, te invece me pare che sia sempre tanto cagionevole de salute sotto quel versante...

ahahahahah

sei pure perplesso sulla tua neuro...cambiate armeno nick che ce esci pure mejo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, perchè? mica è un acquisto a non domino, ed eventualmente c'è il valore, ma la trascrizione è valida


se sto par de palle....

se non so' passati minimo 20anni dalla donazione nessun notaio e' cosi' fesso da rogitare oseno' se ritrova coinvolto....

e nei 10anni dalla morte del de cuius hai la possibilita' di fare i culi a strisce a tutti i ladri...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

guardate che state a litigare su un equivoco!:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io con la mia comprensione della lingua italica e del diritto a 56 anni ce so' arrivato dando piu' che ricevendo sòle, te invece me pare che sia sempre tanto cagionevole de salute sotto quel versante...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


beh...se a 56 anni mi dovessi ritrovare come te....più che cambiare nick cambierei vita proprio.....mamma come 6 ridotto male


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> guardate che state a litigare su un equivoco!:mrgreen:


litigare?  Ma se sono 20 post che lo piglio x il culo e manco se ne rende conto?  :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> guardate che state a litigare su un equivoco!:mrgreen:


io non sto litigando, sto solo cojonando mr perplesso che quota alla cazzo e posta pure peggio, visto che insiste...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io non sto litigando, sto solo cojonando mr perplesso che quota alla cazzo e posta pure peggio, visto che insiste...
> 
> ahahahah


guarda nonnino che hai sbagliato persona con cui fare lo splendido,fidati


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se sto par de palle....
> 
> se non so' passati minimo 20anni dalla donazione nessun notaio e' cosi' fesso da rogitare oseno' se ritrova coinvolto....
> 
> ...



ma io non la so 'sta cosa
la donazione di immobili viene fatta per atto pubblico, dal notaio
ed anche quella di non modico valore

20 anni è il termine per usucapire in malafede, ma serve sempre la sentenza declaratoria...


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...se a 56 anni mi dovessi ritrovare come te....più che cambiare nick cambierei vita proprio.....mamma come 6 ridotto male


ce lo so, me lo dicheno tutti gli sciroccati ed i falliti inconcludenti...

te starai dichiarando, anche se s'era capito benissimo e nun era necessario...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non la so 'sta cosa
> la donazione di immobili viene fatta per atto pubblico, dal notaio
> ed anche quella di non modico valore
> 
> 20 anni è il termine per usucapire in malafede, ma serve sempre la sentenza declaratoria...


ma dai anche credito alle belinate che scrive questo qui? 

eddai Free


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ce lo so, me lo dicheno tutti gli sciroccati ed i falliti inconcludenti...
> 
> te starai dichiarando, anche se s'era capito benissimo e nun era necessario...
> 
> ahahahah


continua continua.....i relitti che tentano di riemergere mi fanno sempre ridere


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Ma che c'avete voi due oggi?


blu


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non la so 'sta cosa
> la donazione di immobili viene fatta per atto pubblico, dal notaio
> ed anche quella di non modico valore
> 
> 20 anni è il termine per usucapire in malafede, ma serve sempre la sentenza declaratoria...


se ricevi un immobile per donazione, nessuno col sale in zucca ti acquistera' tale immobile...fidate...

a meno che nun e' perplesso...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che c'avete voi due oggi?
> 
> 
> blu


ma che ne so...ahahahah

sto sciroccato s'e' inkazzato perche' gli ho fatto notare che quota alla cazzo e nun se sa spiega'...

e me la mena da un'ora...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ricevi un immobile per donazione, nessuno col sale in zucca ti acquistera' tale immobile...fidate...
> 
> a meno che nun e' perplesso...
> 
> ahahahahahah


ridere ridere.....aiuta a non ricordare che siamo prossimi all'arrivo


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che ne so...ahahahah
> 
> sto sciroccato s'e' inkazzato perche' gli ho fatto notare che quota alla cazzo e nun se sa spiega'...
> 
> ...


e te la meno anche per un'altra ora.....e poi un'altra ancora.....ed un'altra ancora...finchè non ti entra nel mononeurone che devi lasciar perdere con me..non 6 all'altezza


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ridere ridere.....aiuta a non ricordare che siamo prossimi all'arrivo


cioe' stai dicendo che non avresti problemi a comprare un immobile proveniente da donazione infra-ventennale?

evvvai la mamma dei coglioni e' sempre incinta...ahahahah

se stanno i truffatori ce devono da sta' per forza i coglioni essendo un gioco a somma zero...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e te la meno anche per un'altra ora.....e poi un'altra ancora.....ed un'altra ancora...finchè non ti entra nel mononeurone che devi lasciar perdere con me..non 6 all'altezza


e ce lo so, ora che arrivo al livello della tua coglionaggine ne devo mangiare ancora di pane duro...

ahahahahah

ma rob' de matt'...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' stai dicendo che non avresti problemi a comprare un immobile proveniente da donazione infra-ventennale?
> 
> evvvai la mamma dei coglioni e' sempre incinta...ahahahah
> 
> ...


sto dicendo che esistono garanzie che ti riparano in queste situazioni.  altrimenti nessuno potrebbe più vender casa

per tacer del fatto che stai confondendo usucapione con donazione,,ma si sa che devi essere come Peter Griffin,che ha ripetuto la terza elementare 6 volte.......


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce lo so, ora che arrivo al livello della tua coglionaggine ne devo mangiare ancora di pane duro...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


te l'ho detto.  io non ho problemi a menartela finchè non la capisci.

a te la decisione


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

*Uhmmm*

Ma se c'è famo una botiglia de vino co' dù fette de  salame?

Non è mejo?

blu


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' stai dicendo che non avresti problemi a comprare un immobile proveniente da donazione infra-ventennale?
> 
> evvvai la mamma dei coglioni e' sempre incinta...ahahahah
> 
> ...


ma senti:
se la donazione è stata fatta e trascritta regolarmente, al limite rientrerà nell'asse ereditario il *valore* dell'immobile, mica l'immobile


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto dicendo che esistono garanzie che ti riparano in queste situazioni.  altrimenti nessuno potrebbe più vender casa
> 
> per tacer del fatto che stai confondendo usucapione con donazione,,ma si sa che devi essere come Peter Griffin,che ha ripetuto la terza elementare 6 volte.......


io non sto confondendo proprio per un cazzo la donazione con l'usucapione perche' conosco la materia...di usucapione ha scritto Free non io, stordito....

e poi che garanzie ce stanno che ti riparano da una donazione?.... la rinuncia di tutti gli altri eredi?

io con quella carta mi pulirei benissimo il culo, perche' te po' arriva' un altro erede dall'argentina che ti obbliga alla riduzione etcetc lo stesso...o qualcuno che gli gira ed impianta lo stesso na' cazzo di causa...

ripeto, nessuno col sale in zucca dovrebbe comprare immobili provenienti da donazioni altrimenti fa la tua fine...

inkulate a nastro dalla vita...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

*che dice il padre?*

A quanto ho capito la tua famiglia è con te, bene.
Ma il padre sa del bambino, si è espresso in qualche modo?

Tendenzialmente io spererei per il piccolo che il padre lo riconosca, in modo che se non affetto e presenza riceva almeno, almeno, un aiuto economico del quale ha diritto.
Se non vuole riconoscerlo dicendo che non sa se è suo (il che è insultante, ma transeat) una causa civile gli richiederà la prova del DNA. Se non vuole fornirla, il tribunale assume che il piccolo sia suo.

Non la vedo come una vendetta.
la vedo come un assicurare al piccolo delle possibilità maggiori.

Certo, se il padre fosse un pericoloso alcolista violento, scapperei il più lontano possibile e asserirei a gran voce che è figlio del mio vicino di casa... ma non mi sembra questo il caso...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io non sto confondendo proprio per un cazzo la donazione con l'usucapione perche' conosco la materia...di usucapione ha scritto Free non io, stordito....
> 
> e poi che garanzie ce stanno che ti riparano da una donazione?.... la rinuncia di tutti gli altri eredi?
> 
> ...


vuoi sapere come funziona?  espressa esclusione dalla collazione effettuata dal donante nell'atto di donazione.

ma ci tieni così tanto a far sapere che 6 un semianalfabeta?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma senti:
> se la donazione è stata fatta e trascritta regolarmente, al limite rientrerà nell'asse ereditario il *valore* dell'immobile, mica l'immobile


se l'immobile lo hai ancora, sei obbligato a rimetterlo nell'asse ereditario...

se lo hai venduto sono cazzi tuoi amarissimi perche' in quel caso partono i casini sulla valutazione attuale al momento della successione e non sulla valutazione alla cazzo che di solito so' due lenticchie e motivo di truffe nei confronti degli altri eredi...

comunque o in un caso o nell'altro, tu de cuius non hai concluso niente ma creato solo un mare di problemi...


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa, qua il padre l'abbiamo già fatto passare a miglior vita, non prima di avergli fatto fare una donazione farlocca:carneval:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A quanto ho capito la tua famiglia è con te, bene.
> Ma il padre sa del bambino, si è espresso in qualche modo?
> 
> Tendenzialmente io spererei per il piccolo che il padre lo riconosca, in modo che se non affetto e presenza riceva almeno, almeno, un aiuto economico del quale ha diritto.
> ...


ma anche se non fosse un alcolizzato violento


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se l'immobile lo hai ancora, sei obbligato a rimetterlo nell'asse ereditario...
> 
> se lo hai venduto sono cazzi tuoi amarissimi perche' in quel caso partono i casini sulla valutazione attuale al momento della successione e non sulla valutazione alla cazzo che di solito so' due lenticchie e motivo di truffe nei confronti degli altri eredi...
> 
> comunque o in un caso o nell'altro, tu de cuius non hai concluso niente ma creato solo un mare di problemi...



una perizietta? 

sei troppo tragico, dona pure tranquillo
mi offro volontaria, va' che brava:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi sapere come funziona?  espressa esclusione dalla collazione effettuata dal donante nell'atto di donazione.
> 
> ma ci tieni così tanto a far sapere che 6 un semianalfabeta?


ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahahah


prova a negare invece di far vedere quanto 6 ignorante


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi sapere come funziona?  espressa esclusione dalla collazione effettuata dal donante nell'atto di donazione.
> 
> ma ci tieni così tanto a far sapere che 6 un semianalfabeta?



vabbè dai, accetto volentieri anche la colazione in donazione:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, accetto volentieri anche la colazione in donazione:mrgreen:


la cosa che mi fa ridere davvero è che fa anche il saputo :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma anche se non fosse un alcolizzato violento



Una anziana signora mi raccontava di essere figlia illegittima. Sua madre incinta fu abbandonata.
Lei crebbe poverissima, miseria nera, nera davvero.
Sapeva chi era il padre... un giorno, aveva un bisogno disperato di pochi soldi per poter comprare una cosa per la scuola.. stava cercando di studiare. Stecchina e poveretta com'era, aveva un bel cervellino, e una maestra l'aveva notata e le voleva far fare le medie.
Pochi soldi le servivano.
Andò dal padre -lui pure sapeva di lei- e gli chiese quei pochi soldi, masticando l'umiliazione, ne andava del suo futuro, glieli chiese per piacere, come unica richiesta che gli avrebbe mai fatto.

Quell'uomo rifiutò.

Non è un documento che dice che quell'uomo (non) è suo padre e non lo è mai stato.
Ma sarebbe stato un documento a darle quei pochi soldi che le avrebbero permesso di stare meglio.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la cosa che mi fa ridere davvero è che fa anche il saputo :rotfl:



io ho poco da ridere caro Perply
a volte sparo cazzate...:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non la so 'sta cosa
> la donazione di immobili viene fatta per atto pubblico, dal notaio
> ed anche quella di non modico valore
> 
> 20 anni è il termine per usucapire in malafede, ma serve sempre la sentenza declaratoria...


in caso di finta vendita come si può fare?
mi spiego.
se un padre vende con atto notarile e tutto degli immobili alla moglie per evitare che il figlio di un'altra donna erediti come si fa a far tornare i bene nell'asse ereditario?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> prova a negare invece di far vedere quanto 6 ignorante


Imbecille deve essere una cosa applicabile praticamente e nella realta' non fantascienza che ti porta dritto al'ospedale se trovi l'erede truffato giusto o 20 anni de cause...

ed infatti chi le fa cosi' le donazioni?....

manco le finte vendite si fanno piu' perche' i casini so' spaziali...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una anziana signora mi raccontava di essere figlia illegittima. Sua madre incinta fu abbandonata.
> Lei crebbe poverissima, miseria nera, nera davvero.
> Sapeva chi era il padre... un giorno, aveva un bisogno disperato di pochi soldi per poter comprare una cosa per la scuola.. stava cercando di studiare. Stecchina e poveretta com'era, aveva un bel cervellino, e una maestra l'aveva notata e le voleva far fare le medie.
> Pochi soldi le servivano.
> ...


infatti,come ho scritto a Suspiria,nessun avvocato le patrocinerà mai la causa per il riconoscimento di paternità senza includere la prospettiva del mantenimento.

per come sono fatto io,so che piuttosto vado a scavare in miniera piuttosto che umiliarmi ad andare da un falso padre......ma io so io....


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in caso di finta vendita come si può fare?
> mi spiego.
> se un padre vende con atto notarile e tutto degli immobili alla moglie per evitare che il figlio di un'altra donna erediti come si fa a far tornare i bene nell'asse ereditario?



ti ringrazio per avermi scambiata per un luminare del diritto:mrgreen:

direi, a occhio e croce, follow the money, dove sono finiti i soldi? chi li ha tirati fuori? ed il prezzo, era di mercato?
e potrebbe essere una truffa, ma ci vogliono le prove

perchè dici *finta* vendita?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> in caso di finta vendita come si può fare?
> mi spiego.
> se un padre vende con atto notarile e tutto degli immobili alla moglie per evitare che il figlio di un'altra donna erediti come si fa a far tornare i bene nell'asse ereditario?


devi fare causa e chiedere gli estratti bancari anche fino a 20anni indietro....

siccome oggi come oggi gl'immobili hanno cifre che non si tengono sul conto, e' facilmente scopribile la truffa visto che al notaio si paga con assegni circolari...

nun se possono fa' piu'....

cifre basse pagate so' lo stesso  la dimostrazione di truffe...

se trovi quello kazzuto ti leva la pelle...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Imbecille deve essere una cosa applicabile praticamente e nella realta' non fantascienza che ti porta dritto al'ospedale se trovi l'erede truffato giusto o 20 anni de cause...
> 
> ed infatti chi le fa cosi' le donazioni?....
> 
> manco le finte vendite si fanno piu' perche' i casini so' spaziali...


Se tu sapessi leggere, ti direi di leggere uno specifico articolo del codice civile,ma 6 troppo ignorante e quindi evito.

resta nella tua convinzione che non si possa vendere un bene ereditato,ma almeno evita di renderti ridicolo


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per avermi scambiata per un luminare del diritto:mrgreen:
> 
> direi, a occhio e croce, follow the money, dove sono finiti i soldi? chi li ha tirati fuori? ed il prezzo, era di mercato?
> e potrebbe essere una truffa, ma ci vogliono le prove
> ...


immagino pensi ad una dissimulazione


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti,come ho scritto a Suspiria,nessun avvocato le patrocinerà mai la causa per il riconoscimento di paternità senza includere la prospettiva del mantenimento.
> 
> per come sono fatto io,so che piuttosto vado a scavare in miniera piuttosto che umiliarmi ad andare da un falso padre......ma io so io....



Io invece penso che un padre -ok, specifichiamo, perchè la parola padre ha un che di onorevole, l'uomo che contribuisce al concepimento- debba prendersi la sua parte di responsabilità, anche pecuniariamente, se non in altri modi.
Lo trovo semplicemente giusto, non un risarcimento, non una vendetta, ma giustizia.
La giustizia non la si ottiene sempre, ci sono un sacco di ingiustizie al mondo.
In questi casi, si può ottenere grazie alla legge, e io la userei.

Quella ragazzina di allora, 7 anni, che qualche volta non aveva da mangiare, non aveva altra possibilità.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se tu sapessi leggere, ti direi di leggere uno specifico articolo del codice civile,ma 6 troppo ignorante e quindi evito.
> 
> resta nella tua convinzione che non si possa vendere un bene ereditato,ma almeno evita di renderti ridicolo


quella possibilita' di fare la donazione con l'esclusione della riduzione la hai solo sulla carta perche' in pratica ti ripeto te vojo vede' che te capita...

ahahahahahah

ed infatti nessuno NORMALE dona in quella maniera...


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Se tu sapessi leggere, ti direi di leggere uno specifico articolo del codice civile,ma 6 troppo ignorante e quindi evito.
> 
> resta nella tua convinzione che non si possa vendere un bene* ereditato*,ma almeno evita di renderti ridicolo



ereditato?

volevi dire donato, credo


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ereditato?
> 
> volevi dire donato, credo


perdonalo, si sta facendo un cultura da un'oretta a questa parte e la confusione ce po' sta...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quella possibilita' di fare la donazione con l'esclusione della riduzione la hai solo sulla carta perche' in pratica ti ripeto te vojo vede' che te capita...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ed infatti nessuno NORMALE dona in quella maniera...


come previsto, non hai capito a che articolo mi riferivo.   mi piace vincere facile :rotfl: 

in ogni caso,il fatto che ti abbiano  sòlato non significa che allora tutto il mondo dev'essere fesso come te, eh


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ereditato?
> 
> volevi dire donato, credo


vero,avrei dovuto scrivere bene avuto in donazione dal de cuius.

ma dovendo scrivere in modo da farmi capire da un semianalfabeta,a volte posso divenire semplicistico


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> come previsto, non hai capito a che articolo mi riferivo.   mi piace vincere facile :rotfl:
> 
> in ogni caso,il fatto che abbiano sòlato non significa che allora tutto il mondo dev'essere fesso come te, eh


ma pulisciti er culo con gli articoli di dispense alle collazioni e stronzate varie...

tu falla cosi' la donazione nel mondo reale, se ce riesci e sta a guardare il film fino alla fine...

ahahahah....


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma pulisciti er culo con gli articoli di dispense alle collazioni e stronzate varie...
> 
> tu falla cosi' la donazione nel mondo reale, se ce riesci e sta a guardare il film fino alla fine...
> 
> ahahahah....


io so quello che faccio,tu no.

la differenza sta qui.

vedo che le risatine stanno diventando isteriche :sonar:


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vero,avrei dovuto scrivere bene avuto in donazione dal de cuius.
> 
> ma dovendo scrivere in modo da farmi capire da un semianalfabeta,a volte posso divenire semplicistico


altra figura di merda...

il de cuius e' quanno e' gia' schiattato....

la donazione puo' essere fatta quando e' ancora in vita...

sii piu' preciso oseno' ce divertimo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per avermi scambiata per un luminare del diritto:mrgreen:
> 
> direi, a occhio e croce, follow the money, dove sono finiti i soldi? chi li ha tirati fuori? ed il prezzo, era di mercato?
> e potrebbe essere una truffa, ma ci vogliono le prove
> ...



marito e moglie. lui dall'amante ha un figlio
lui ha ingenti partrimonio che uno ad uno intesta alla moglie tramite compravendita.
di fatto diventa come un barbone povero e senza un centesimo
per non pagare il mantenimento al figlio ne arretrati.


dico finta perchè non dichiara di aver denaro( dalla vendita delle case doveva avere denaro per milioni di euro invece nulla.

che prove posso trovare?
il mio avvocato dice che se non ci sono soldi vuole dire che è finta vendita e così la vendita si annulla.
ho paura di non farcela


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> devi fare causa e chiedere gli estratti bancari anche fino a 20anni indietro....
> 
> siccome oggi come oggi gl'immobili hanno cifre che non si tengono sul conto, e' facilmente scopribile la truffa visto che al notaio si paga con assegni circolari...
> 
> ...




grazie mille sterm....sei un portento!!!!

riferisco all'avvocato


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> altra figura di merda...
> 
> il de cuius e' quanno e' gia' schiattato....
> 
> ...


il decuius è la persona in vita che testa o dona o fa qualsiasi altro negozio che può essere sottoposto a collazione in futuro,ignorante epico.

che poi si usi come termine convenzionalmente solo quando il soggetto muore non sposta il senso originario


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io so quello che faccio,tu no.
> 
> la differenza sta qui.
> 
> vedo che le risatine stanno diventando isteriche :sonar:


si e' che fai i sogni ad occhi aperti?

tu falla cosi' e vedi i botti in famija come a capodanno...

ahahahahah

Ps: poi non so per quale mistero della neuro hai dedotto che mi abbiano sòlato....

boh?..vabbe'...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> marito e moglie. lui dall'amante ha un figlio
> lui ha ingenti partrimonio che uno ad uno intesta alla moglie tramite compravendita.
> di fatto diventa come un barbone povero e senza un centesimo
> per non pagare il mantenimento al figlio ne arretrati.
> ...


insomma vuoi prove della dissimulazione,avevo capito bene


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> marito e moglie. lui dall'amante ha un figlio
> lui ha ingenti partrimonio che uno ad uno intesta alla moglie tramite compravendita.
> di fatto diventa come un barbone povero e senza un centesimo
> per non pagare il mantenimento al figlio ne arretrati.
> ...


sì, più o meno è quello che ti abbiamo risposto

scusa la domanda delicata, ma non ho capito se questo signore è ancora in vita


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si e' che fai i sogni ad occhi aperti?
> 
> tu falla cosi' e vedi i botti in famija come a capodanno...
> 
> ...


dal semplice fatto che te la tiri da espertone.  classico comportamento di chi è stato fregato.

io la faccenda l'ho già affrontata alla morte di mio padre. nessun problema.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> il decuius è la persona in vita che testa o dona o fa qualsiasi altro negozio che può essere sottoposto a collazione in futuro,ignorante epico.
> 
> che poi si usi come termine convenzionalmente solo quando il soggetto muore non sposta il senso originario


esticazzi?

nel linguaggio giuridico e' sinonimo di defunto...schiattato....

scassi la minchia anche al giudice per piegare i termini a tuo uso e consumo per uscire da figure di merda epicali in una eventuale causa...

pazzesco...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì, più o meno è quello che ti abbiamo risposto
> 
> scusa la domanda delicata, ma non ho capito se questo signore è ancora in vita



è ancora in vita ha un solo figlio, quello che ha avuto con me....ma è malato gravemente, non si sa per quanto ancora lo sarà.

si prove che ha fatto finte vendite.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> esticazzi?
> 
> nel linguaggio giuridico e' sinonimo di defunto...schiattato....
> 
> ...


no,uso la lingua italiana secondo le regole.

ti brucia così tanto essere stato fregato?  capita,nella vita....


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è ancora in vita ha un solo figlio, quello che ha avuto con me....ma è malato gravemente, non si sa per quanto ancora lo sarà.
> 
> si prove che ha fatto finte vendite.


io invece ho un'altra domanda: il figlio è stato riconosciuto?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> dal semplice fatto che te la tiri da espertone.  classico comportamento di chi è stato fregato.
> 
> io la faccenda l'ho già affrontata alla morte di mio padre. nessun problema.


a me e' gia' morto mio padre e nessuno m'ha fregato...

e' cultura personale perche' so' geometra e proveniente da frequentazioni di fora immobiliari con annesse sezioni giuridiche...

se te te ne vai su youporn poi te credo che t'inkulano...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> marito e moglie. lui dall'amante ha un figlio
> lui ha ingenti partrimonio che uno ad uno intesta alla moglie tramite compravendita.
> di fatto diventa come un barbone povero e senza un centesimo
> per non pagare il mantenimento al figlio ne arretrati.
> ...


fidati del tuo avvocato.   se non ci sono soldi.....


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> io invece ho un'altra domanda: il figlio è stato riconosciuto?



si giudizialmente 4 anni fa e ancora non versa il mantenimento dovuto.
abbiamo avviato causa per gli arretrati  e tra poco un penale 570 per mancato mantenimento.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a me e' gia' morto mio padre e nessuno m'ha fregato...
> 
> e' cultura personale perche' so' geometra e proveniente da frequentazioni di fora immobiliari con annesse sezioni giuridiche...
> 
> ...


ah beh....6 geometra :rotfl:

chissà che t'hanno raccontato e tu che ci hai pure creduto :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si giudizialmente 4 anni fa e ancora non versa il mantenimento dovuto.
> abbiamo avviato causa per gli arretrati  e tra poco un penale 570 per mancato mantenimento.


non x portarti sfiga,ma mi sa che prima della chiusura della causa penale non vedrai un centesimo


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,uso la lingua italiana secondo le regole.
> 
> ti brucia così tanto essere stato fregato?  capita,nella vita....


se vede come padroneggi la lingua italica mentre invece la stupri al punto che il tuo pensiero se contorce e manco te lo capisci piu' e devi fa le correzioni......

ahahahah


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non x portarti sfiga,ma mi sa che prima della chiusura della causa penale non vedrai un centesimo



bè, una provvisionale?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> fidati del tuo avvocato.   se non ci sono soldi.....



ok....
grazie


 lui si è alienato milioni di euro di capitali, è ricchissimo.
finge di vivere di pensione di invalidità ( truffando anche lo stato).
e la moglie ora è intestataria di ogni bene, con la moglie non ha avuto figli.


io e mio figlio ora adolescente facciamo fatica ad arrivare a fine mese e non gli ho fatto mai mancare nulla, il necessario però.

vacanze svaghi......se li sogna mio figlio!


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vede come padroneggi la lingua italica mentre invece la stupri al punto che il tuo pensiero se contorce e manco te lo capisci piu' e devi fa le correzioni......
> 
> ahahahah


beh...ved. tu.....al massimo puoi attaccarti ad un mio lapsus.   

a me per smascherare la tua colossale ignoranza basta leggerti.

ma sono le emorroidi per la sòla presa che ti fanno ridere?  perchè la cosa comincia a divenire un filo isterica...alla tua età bisogna stare attenti a certe cose :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah beh....6 geometra :rotfl:
> 
> chissà che t'hanno raccontato e tu che ci hai pure creduto :rotfl:


er diritto e' diritto...

pero' capisco che per te e' tutto relativo e A e' uguale a B se te serve pe' mette na pezza dopo essere stato inkulato in famigghia da ladri che se so' approfittati della tua cultura...

da t9...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, una provvisionale?


mah....non a breve.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok....
> grazie
> 
> 
> ...


se riesci a procurarti le prove della truffa ai danni dello stato,intanto denuncialo anche per quello.

con l'aria che tira di questi tempi.....magari gli escono fuori almeno i denari per il mantenimento.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok....
> grazie
> 
> 
> ...


ma denuncialo anche alla GdF e poi se divertono loro a fargli le pulci...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er diritto e' diritto...
> 
> pero' capisco che per te e' tutto relativo e A e' uguale a B se te serve pe' mette na pezza dopo essere stato inkulato in famigghia da ladri che se so' approfittati della tua cultura...
> 
> ...


come evidentemente non hai capito...ho già attraversato una situazione a rischio collazione e non ho avuto nessun problema.

non proiettare i tuoi fallimenti sugli altri per sentirti meno fesso.....:rotfl:


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....non a breve.



4 anni fa, sarà ancora primo grado?


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> 4 anni fa, sarà ancora primo grado?


boh....questo non l'ha detto o sbaglio?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...ved. tu.....al massimo puoi attaccarti ad un mio lapsus.
> 
> a me per smascherare la tua colossale ignoranza basta leggerti.
> 
> ma sono le emorroidi per la sòla presa che ti fanno ridere?  perchè la cosa comincia a divenire un filo isterica...alla tua età bisogna stare attenti a certe cose :rotfl:


lapsus titpici pero' di chi non ha metabolizzato granche' della materia in cui si esibisce...

ahahahahah

te te fai la kultura dopo le inculate ricevute da fratelli, sorelle o madri, io ste robe le ho studiate a qquola in diritto e nun m'hanno ancora fregato...

si vede la differenza?

ahahahah


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se riesci a procurarti le prove della truffa ai danni dello stato,intanto denuncialo anche per quello.
> 
> con l'aria che tira di questi tempi.....magari gli escono fuori almeno i denari per il mantenimento.



ma se il prezzo di vendita è basso, arriva in automatico la multa


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lapsus titpici pero' di chi non ha metabolizzato granche' della materia in cui si esibisce...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


No,guarda che quello palesemente sòlato 6 tu......altrimenti non te la tireresti tanto da espertone.

se poi credi che quelle 4 nozioni di diritto che ti hanno insegnato ai geometri bastino,auguri :rotfl:

sempre più ridicolo


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma se il prezzo di vendita è basso, arriva in automatico la multa


infatti gli dovrebbe arrivare un accertamento in automatico se il prezzo al rogito non e' congruo...


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma se il prezzo di vendita è basso, arriva in automatico la multa


no,la truffa era riferita al fatto che ha detto che prende l'invalidità.

sul resto....non s'è capito in effetti a che punto sia la causa civile


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> come evidentemente non hai capito...ho già attraversato una situazione a rischio collazione e non ho avuto nessun problema.
> 
> *non proiettare i tuoi fallimenti sugli altri per sentirti meno fesso...*..:rotfl:



e tu proprio su questo forum dici 'sta cosa??:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ok....
> grazie
> 
> 
> ...



Io non mi farei mancare neppure un avviso ai finanzieri.
Truffa te, suo figlio, e lo stato.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> come evidentemente non hai capito...ho già attraversato una situazione a rischio collazione e non ho avuto nessun problema.
> 
> non proiettare i tuoi fallimenti sugli altri per sentirti meno fesso.....:rotfl:


come no....mo' siediti ed aspetta che arrivi l'infermiera in ritardo con la pillolina...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e tu proprio su questo forum dici 'sta cosa??:rotfl:


eh...dici che qualcuno potrebbe interpretare male le mie parole?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma denuncialo anche alla GdF e poi se divertono loro a fargli le pulci...
> 
> ahahahah



Non avevo letto prima di postare.
Concordo assolutamente.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> come no....mo' siediti ed aspetta che arrivi l'infermiera in ritardo con la pillolina...
> 
> ahahahahah


raschi già il fondo del barile...ti avevo sopravvalutato :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> No,guarda che quello palesemente sòlato 6 tu......altrimenti non te la tireresti tanto da espertone.
> 
> se poi credi che quelle 4 nozioni di diritto che ti hanno insegnato ai geometri bastino,auguri :rotfl:
> 
> sempre più ridicolo


ti ripeto che bazzico anche forum immobiliari con sezioni giuridiche....

ed i professionisti che ci sono li' consigliano di non comprare immobili provenienti da donazioni....perche' so' rognissime...

statt'accuort...dormi con un occhio solo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti ripeto che bazzico anche* forum immobiliari con sezioni giuridiche.*...
> 
> ed i professionisti che ci sono li' consigliano di non comprare immobili provenienti da donazioni....perche' so' rognissime...
> 
> ...



me li passi per piacere?

a fermo restando che a noi ci fanno il solletico:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non mi farei mancare neppure un avviso ai finanzieri.
> Truffa te, suo figlio, e lo stato.



siamo alla prima udienza, la prossima nel 2013. e aventi così

in effetti si è un idea avvisare i finanzieri.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> raschi già il fondo del barile...ti avevo sopravvalutato :rotfl::rotfl:


io sinceramente no...

m'eri proprio neutro leggendo i tuoi post...

n'ameba praticamente...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ti ripeto che bazzico anche forum immobiliari con sezioni giuridiche....
> 
> ed i professionisti che ci sono li' consigliano di non comprare immobili provenienti da donazioni....perche' so' rognissime...
> 
> ...


ti ripeto che vendere immobili provenienti da donazioni in sicurezza (per te) è possibile.

Non dico facile,ma possibile.

e non basta bazzicare forum,bisogna anche capire cosa viene scritto


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> me li passi per piacere?
> 
> a fermo restando che a noi ci fanno il solletico:mrgreen:


e fai ricerche sul web nun sia mai me ritrovo er cazzone perplesso che da' dell'ignorante giuridico pure ai notai...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io sinceramente no...
> 
> m'eri proprio neutro leggendo i tuoi post...
> 
> ...


non mi sono certo iscritto qui x te....:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> siamo alla prima udienza, la prossima nel 2013. e aventi così
> 
> in effetti si è un idea avvisare i finanzieri.



Io non sono una legale, ma immagino che tra l'altro se i finanzieri mostrassero che lui ha molti più soldi di quanto dichiara, questo risultato potrebbe essere usato dal tuo legale...

Mi spiace molto per te, e soprattutto per tuo figlio... immagino che sia bruttissimo sentirsi rifiutati dal proprio padre...

Nessuna possibilità di parlargli in qualche modo? La sua famiglia per esempio, i nonni... fratelli e sorelle...?


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e fai ricerche sul web nun sia mai me ritrovo er cazzone perplesso che da' dell'ignorante giuridico pure ai notai...
> 
> ahahahahah


no,quello solo a te


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non sono una legale, ma immagino che tra l'altro se i finanzieri mostrassero che lui ha molti più soldi di quanto dichiara, questo risultato potrebbe essere usato dal tuo legale...
> 
> Mi spiace molto per te, e soprattutto per tuo figlio... immagino che sia bruttissimo sentirsi rifiutati dal proprio padre...
> 
> Nessuna possibilità di parlargli in qualche modo? La sua famiglia per esempio, i nonni... fratelli e sorelle...?


se sono arrivati a far causa,mi sa che le vie brevi le han già tentate.....inutilmente


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti ripeto che vendere immobili provenienti da donazioni in sicurezza (per te) è possibile.
> 
> Non dico facile,ma possibile.
> 
> e non basta bazzicare forum,bisogna anche capire cosa viene scritto


ah mo' la fai gia' piu' complicata?

strano prima affermavi il contrario....

te sei gia' ammosciato la sicumera giuridica?

ahahahahah

ma quale possibile, ciccio, anche la rapina e' possibile farla pero' se te pijano t'inkulano...


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi sono certo iscritto qui x te....:rotfl:


e ce lo so, solo che pero' me sa che nun se batte chiodo, neh?

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah mo' la fai gia' piu' complicata?
> 
> strano prima affermavi il contrario....
> 
> ...


mai detto che fosse semplice.   ma possibile.

che poi possibile spesso sia sinonimo di semplice ok.

tranquillo,di fronte a te è impossibile non sentirsi dei padri del diritto.

un geometra che se la tira da esperto giurista :rotfl::rotfl:

ammetto che mi mancava


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no,quello solo a te


quindi dando per vera la tua versione, PER ORA hai inkulato altri eredi con l'eredita' zanzata loro?

bravo e vantate pure...io me sentirei na' grandissima merda...

ahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce lo so, solo che pero' me sa che nun se batte chiodo, neh?
> 
> ahahahah


e mica lo verrei a dire a te......:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mai detto che fosse semplice.   ma possibile.
> 
> che poi possibile spesso sia sinonimo di semplice ok.
> 
> ...


certo, certo...

comunque te se bazzichi youporn ar massimo esperto pippologo diventi...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi dando per vera la tua versione, PER ORA hai inkulato altri eredi con l'eredita' zanzata loro?
> 
> bravo e vantate pure...io me sentirei na' grandissima merda...
> 
> ahahahahahah


al solito hai capito fava.

ho scritto che non ci sono stati problemi perchè le cose sono state fatte in modo corretto.
era una situazione potenzialmente a rischio,ma se 6 accorto non ti sòlano nè sòli alcuno.

comprendes?


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e mica lo verrei a dire a te......:carneval:


se rimorchi da kazzone come fai gli scambi dialettici, me sa che sarai a -80 de diottrie...

ahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> certo, certo...
> 
> comunque te se bazzichi youporn ar massimo esperto pippologo diventi...
> 
> ahahahah


no grazie,il titolo te lo lascio volentieri.

dopo tutto...un geometra della tua età al massimo a quello può attaccarsi


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sono arrivati a far causa,mi sa che le vie brevi le han già tentate.....inutilmente



Immagino di sì, hai ragione...
Ma le strade, il tipo di dialogo che ho intrapreso quando ero all'inizio della storia giudiziale, non sono necessariamente gli stessi che mi sentirei di affrontare adesso, dopo tutto questo tempo.
La mia consapevolezza di ciò che lui è in grado di fare, il mio atteggiamento, il mio senso di dignità, sono cambiati rispetto all'inizio, e prendo in considerazione strade che magari prima non consideravo.


----------



## exStermy (16 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> al solito hai capito fava.
> 
> ho scritto che non ci sono stati problemi perchè le cose sono state fatte in modo corretto.
> era una situazione potenzialmente a rischio,ma se 6 accorto non ti sòlano nè sòli alcuno.
> ...


ancora ad arrampicarte sugli specchi?

ahahahah

se te sei parato er culo con la donazione dispensata o hai fottuto il parentame o hai cacciato er grano pe' compensa'...

che altro cazzo vai inventandote?

hai truffato o compensato?

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ancora ad arrampicarte sugli specchi?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


io ho tutelato i miei interessi in modo legale,senza furbate....se nel tuo piccolo cervellino questo suona in altri termini,il problema è solo tuo.

fa piacere che dopo tanto cominci a prendere in considerazione l'idea di aver torto.....


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immagino di sì, hai ragione...
> Ma le strade, il tipo di dialogo che ho intrapreso quando ero all'inizio della storia giudiziale, non sono necessariamente gli stessi che mi sentirei di affrontare adesso, dopo tutto questo tempo.
> La mia consapevolezza di ciò che lui è in grado di fare, il mio atteggiamento, il mio senso di dignità, sono cambiati rispetto all'inizio, e prendo in considerazione strade che magari prima non consideravo.


quello succede in tutte le cause,perchè purtroppo durano anni,dandoti il tempo (spesso) di incattivirti


----------



## ZoDyAkO (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sterm... ancora adesso il figlio legittimo può dare soldi in liquidazione e tenersi eventuali immobili o valori famigliari.
> 
> il figlio naturale non eredita da nonni e parenti ma solo dal padre.


Questa non la sapevo. Quindi se ho un figlio naturale, e io muoio, questo erediterà subito da me, ma non dai miei genitori poi? E dove finisce l'eredità dei miei genitori? Solo su nipoti nati legittimi, anche quando magari poi é sopraggiunto il divorzio?

S*B


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

ZoDyAkO ha detto:


> Questa non la sapevo. Quindi se ho un figlio naturale, e io muoio, questo erediterà subito da me, ma non dai miei genitori poi? E dove finisce l'eredità dei miei genitori? Solo su nipoti nati legittimi, anche quando magari poi é sopraggiunto il divorzio?
> 
> S*B


credo intendesse i nonni e gli zii paterni.

l'asse ereditario dei tuoi non c'entra niente


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> marito e moglie. lui dall'amante ha un figlio
> lui ha ingenti partrimonio che uno ad uno intesta alla moglie tramite compravendita.
> di fatto diventa come un barbone povero e senza un centesimo
> per non pagare il mantenimento al figlio ne arretrati.
> ...


Non c'è bisogno di fare una finta compravendita. Può benissimo avergli fatto una donazione, senza che nessuno possa impedirglielo.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno di fare una finta compravendita. Può benissimo avergli fatto una donazione, senza che nessuno possa impedirglielo.



con la donazione si fregava perchè in caso di morte la donazione ledeva la legittima del figlio e allora si doveva collare indietro tutti i beni donati e ripartirli nell'asse ereditario, in questo caso metà moglie e metà a mio figlio


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> con la donazione si fregava perchè in caso di morte la donazione ledeva la legittima del figlio e allora si doveva collare indietro tutti i beni donati e ripartirli nell'asse ereditario, in questo caso metà moglie e metà a mio figlio


Dici?
Ma non ha lasciato proprio nulla, nulla?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici?
> Ma non ha lasciato proprio nulla, nulla?



nulla di nulla, ha intestato tutto alla moglie e spariti un sacco di soldiù
se li porta sulla tomba piuttosto che darli a suo figlio

che padre eh?


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nulla di nulla, ha intestato tutto alla moglie e spariti un sacco di soldiù
> se li porta sulla tomba piuttosto che darli a suo figlio
> *
> che padre eh*?


Beh non glielo ho scelto mica io...XD


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nulla di nulla, ha intestato tutto alla moglie e spariti un sacco di soldiù
> se li porta sulla tomba piuttosto che darli a suo figlio
> 
> che padre eh?


i soldi non sono spariti,ma occultati chissà dove.....


----------



## blu (17 Luglio 2012)

*OT OT OT*

Scusate non vedo piu' l'altro argomento apertoquello :siamo qui io e il mio bambino etc etc???

E' stato poi rimosso perche' una presa per il queit?


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Scusate non vedo piu' l'altro argomento apertoquello :siamo qui io e il mio bambino etc etc???
> 
> E' stato poi rimosso perche' una presa per il queit?


perche' e' gia' nato?

azz...

ahahahah


----------



## blu (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' e' gia' nato?
> 
> azz...
> 
> ahahahah


Uhuhuhuhuh ahahahahah ihihiihihihihi!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo dove cazzo stai?
Eh?
Ti avevo detto di tenere legato alla catena Stermy...e tu mi avevi detto conta su di me conte...
Invece guarda qua che casino...il cane ti è scappato e si è attaccato alle braghe di perplesso...
Adesso chi paga il conto della tintoria eh?

Ultimo dove stai?

Ma si fa così eh?
Raccogliere i randagi per la strada e poi lasciarli lì per andare in ferie?

Ti avevo detto che se ti assentavi lo davi o Spider o a Ad annuccia....

Hai sentito ultimo?

L'è un geometra sai quelli là che sanno di tutto un po' ma niente di specifico ?

Ultimo cazzo e la museruola? Se l'è tolta di nuvo...ma porcc...ma porcc....


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo dove cazzo stai?
> Eh?
> Ti avevo detto di tenere legato alla catena Stermy...e tu mi avevi detto conta su di me conte...
> Invece guarda qua che casino...il cane ti è scappato e si è attaccato alle braghe di perplesso...
> ...


Ultimo sta in ferie! :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo dove cazzo stai?
> Eh?
> Ti avevo detto di tenere legato alla catena Stermy...e tu mi avevi detto conta su di me conte...
> Invece guarda qua che casino...il cane ti è scappato e si è attaccato alle braghe di perplesso...
> ...


er geometra vecchia sqquola te soffoca con le sue palle....ahahahah

i tuoi avrebbero fatto mejo a mannarte la' anziche' buttarte affa' seghe in seminario e poi segoni al dams...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er geometra vecchia sqquola te soffoca con le sue palle....ahahahah
> 
> i tuoi avrebbero fatto mejo a mannarte la' anziche' buttarte affa' seghe in seminario e poi segoni al dams...
> 
> ahahahahahah


dimentichi il conservatorio e l'accademia di budapest no?

ahahahahahahaha

9 mesi in un paese comunista

ahahahahahaah

e da lì capisci quanto uno come stermy l'è un poro stupido che si crede intelligente

ahahahahahahahaah


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dimentichi il conservatorio e l'accademia di budapest no?
> 
> ahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


la mia stupidita' e' dimostrata....

mo' dimostra la tua intelligenza....

a tu moje...mica a me...

cazzo me ne fotte a me di quanto sei cojone.....

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la mia stupidita' e' dimostrata....
> 
> mo' dimostra la tua intelligenza....
> 
> ...


Ma un comunista che si occupa di successioni immobiliari di beni intestati di proprietà privata...nun se po sentì
ahahahahahahaha

E' come vedere satana celebrare l'eucarestia ahahahahahahhaa

alla faccia della coerenza

ahahahahahahaa

sei un nonsenso reale

ahahahahahahaahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma un comunista che si occupa di successioni immobiliari di beni intestati di proprietà privata...nun se po sentì
> ahahahahahahaha
> 
> E' come vedere satana celebrare l'eucarestia ahahahahahahhaa
> ...


ma nun sapevi come risponne ed hai postato la prima stronzata che te suggeriva la neuro?...ahahahahah

stai peggiorando a vista d'occhio...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo dove cazzo stai?
> Eh?
> Ti avevo detto di tenere legato alla catena Stermy...e tu mi avevi detto conta su di me conte...
> Invece guarda qua che casino...il cane ti è scappato e si è attaccato alle braghe di perplesso...
> ...


Tranquillo Conte,i chihuahua abbaiano forte, ma non fanno niente......


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore della categoria dei geometri, alla quale mi onoro di quasi appartenere grazie all'esperienza fatta sul campo:smile:
un bravo geometra è oro


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore della categoria dei geometri, alla quale mi onoro di quasi appartenere grazie all'esperienza fatta sul campo:smile:
> un bravo geometra è oro


soprattutto quando conosce i suoi limiti e non pretende di insegnare ciò che non conosce 

ma sono certo che tu questo errore non lo commetteresti mai


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> soprattutto quando conosce i suoi limiti e non pretende di insegnare ciò che non conosce
> 
> ma sono certo che tu questo errore non lo commetteresti mai



non sono geom., ma ho imparato molto da alcuni di loro
se mi prendono per una geom. sono contenta, se mi chiedono se sono architetto, meno


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

Perchè? non ti garbano gli architetti?


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perchè? non ti garbano gli architetti?



adesso non vorrei scatenare una rissa, ma ho notato, nel mio piccolo, che spesso i geom. sono molto competenti, pratici e sanno quello che stanno facendo, invece gli arch. tendono a partire per la tangente...


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

perchè solitamente l'architetto è più artista :carneval:

mentre il geometra punta alla risoluzione dei problemi spicci.

il che mi fa pensare che tu sia una ragazza molto pratica e concreta.....


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè solitamente l'architetto è più artista :carneval:
> 
> mentre il geometra punta alla risoluzione dei problemi spicci.
> 
> il che mi fa pensare che tu sia una ragazza molto pratica e concreta.....


secondo me gli arch. sono molto bravi nell'arredamento di interni, colori, tramezze varie, soluzioni salvaspazio, cose così

per le ristrutturazioni invece, meglio il geom., perchè intervenire sui fabbricati è molto più difficile ed è necessaria molta esperienza, secondo me


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> secondo me gli arch. sono molto bravi nell'arredamento di interni, colori, tramezze varie, soluzioni salvaspazio, cose così
> 
> per le ristrutturazioni invece, meglio il geom., perchè intervenire sui fabbricati è molto più difficile ed è necessaria molta esperienza, secondo me



Mi sa che dipende dalla persona...
Una mia parente è architetto, la conosco bene e vedo come lavora, è inappuntabile, creativa e molto competente, si occupa di tutto, dalle beghe burocratiche alla scelta delle ditte, al controllo dei materiali, sa che cosa serve per i vari tipi di costruzioni, quando usare il legno o l'acciaio o il cemento armato etc etc... ovviamente si occupa della progettazione, e degli interni.
E' fantastica davvero...

Ma ho conosciuto anche tanti altri architetti che avrebbero fatto meglio a tornare a scuola...


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> soprattutto quando conosce i suoi limiti e non pretende di insegnare ciò che non conosce
> 
> ma sono certo che tu questo errore non lo commetteresti mai


che rodimento di culo....

ahahahahah

comunque de te mo' se sa che hai zanzato anche proprieta' che nun te spettava fottendo gli altri eredi...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè solitamente l'architetto è più artista :carneval:
> 
> mentre il geometra punta alla risoluzione dei problemi spicci.
> 
> il che mi fa pensare che tu sia una ragazza molto pratica e concreta.....


allora dal fumo astratto che fai sarai architetto...

pero' sinceramente se t'hanno dato quarche laurea i sacrifici i tuoi genitori potevano anche evita' de falli perche' manco un diplomato me pari......

scrivi e ti esprimi troppo alla cazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora dal fumo astratto che fai sarai architetto...
> 
> pero' sinceramente se t'hanno dato quarche laurea i sacrifici i tuoi genitori potevano anche evita' de falli perche' manco un diplomato me pari......
> 
> ...


il ritorno dello sfigato......pensavo avessi deciso finalmente di fare la cosa giusta.

evidentemente 6 troppo ignorante anche per fare un nodo......


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> il ritorno dello sfigato......pensavo avessi deciso finalmente di fare la cosa giusta.
> 
> evidentemente 6 troppo ignorante anche per fare un nodo......


ma scherzi?...

i kazzari come te sono sempre ricercati...

allora a chi hai inkulato co' la donazione?

ahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma scherzi?...
> 
> i kazzari come te sono sempre ricercati...
> 
> ...


sfigatoooooooo.......


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sfigatoooooooo.......


a Kazzaroooo...o truffatore...

te lasso sceglie...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a Kazzaroooo...o truffatore...
> 
> te lasso sceglie...
> 
> ahahahah


sfiguss.........:carneval:

ma dopo 2 giorni non hai ancora capito che ti tratto come il buffone di corte?   :rotfl:

ma 6 sfigato per davvero allora.....:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sfiguss.........:carneval:
> 
> ma dopo 2 giorni non hai ancora capito che ti tratto come il buffone di corte?   :rotfl:
> 
> ma 6 sfigato per davvero allora.....:rotfl:


cos'e' te stai a surriscalda' la neuro perche' stai affa' la figura del truffatore verso i tuoi parenti ,dando per buona la donazione che sei riuscito a salvare, e mo' c'hai la strizza de perde punti con le donzelle che stanno qua?

ahahahah

a me invece frega un cazzo della mia immagine percio' te faccio fa' bella figura col confronto e te lamenti?...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cos'e' te stai a surriscalda' la neuro perche' stai affa' la figura del truffatore verso i tuoi parenti ,dando per buona la donazione che sei riuscito a salvare, e mo' c'hai la strizza de perde punti con le donzelle che stanno qua?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


la spiegazione te l'ho data 100 post circa più addietro,ma essendo tu 2 gradini sotto Peter Griffin non la puoi capire....:rotfl: 

e chi si lamenta?   era già chiaro a tutti che al tuo confronto chiunque può sentirsi un genio....solo che a me non serviva sta cosa.

dovrebbe metterti su Wikipedia come immagine dello sfigato,perdente,insignificante inutile troll da forum.

contento che finalmente ho trovato un senso alla tua vita?   e ringraziami.....:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la spiegazione te l'ho data 100 post circa più addietro,ma essendo tu 2 gradini sotto Peter Griffin non la puoi capire....:rotfl:
> 
> e chi si lamenta?   era già chiaro a tutti che al tuo confronto chiunque può sentirsi un genio....solo che a me non serviva sta cosa.
> 
> ...


Ma no lui passa la vita a cercare qui dentro chi li ha trombato la moglie no?
Ma non lo trova...

ahahahahahahaahhaahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la spiegazione te l'ho data 100 post circa più addietro,ma essendo tu 2 gradini sotto Peter Griffin non la puoi capire....:rotfl:
> 
> e chi si lamenta?   era già chiaro a tutti che al tuo confronto chiunque può sentirsi un genio....solo che a me non serviva sta cosa.
> 
> ...


ed appunto te sto a di' da ieri che hai zanzato proprieta' che nun te spettava ed hai avuto pure culo de trova' altri eredi smidollati...

bella figura di merda...

se te va de fa' er ganassa cosi' continua a farce ride...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no lui passa la vita a cercare qui dentro chi li ha trombato la moglie no?
> Ma non lo trova...
> 
> ahahahahahahaahhaahah


infatti nun ce sta uno al suo livello...ahahahahah

a te manco er cane pe' piscia' te darebbe...pe' la cronaca...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed appunto te sto a di' da ieri che hai zanzato proprieta' che nun te spettava ed hai avuto pure culo de trova' altri eredi smidollati...
> 
> bella figura di merda...
> 
> ...


ma che zanzato, a fesso :rotfl: 

vabbeh,ma tanto s'è capito che 6 un trollino da forum...ringrazia che ti si dà un pò di retta,almeno diamo un senso alla tua inutile esistenza........sfiiiiiigaaaaaaatooooooooo :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no lui passa la vita a cercare qui dentro chi li ha trombato la moglie no?
> Ma non lo trova...
> 
> ahahahahahahaahhaahah


ebbeh certo...vuoi che uno così possa capire di essere becco?

ma manco se gli fai vedere i graffi sul soffitto capisce......:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (17 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ebbeh certo...vuoi che uno così possa capire di essere becco?
> 
> ma manco se gli fai vedere i graffi sul soffitto capisce......:mrgreen:


e' ciai ragggione....

allora approfitto della tua scienza e damme lezioni su come hai scoperto te d'esse un cornutone...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2012)

ora vado a cena....se vuoi ti porto gli avanzi.....almeno faccio la mia buona azione quotidiana.

ciao fesso :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora vado a cena....se vuoi ti porto gli avanzi.....almeno faccio la mia buona azione quotidiana.
> 
> ciao fesso :rotfl:


Minchia oltre che esprimerti alla cazzo magni pure de merda....

sput...

avanzi che manco er cane se pija...

ahahahahah

ora seriamente fai la tua buona azione quotidiana e dai un senso piu' alto alla tua presenza in questo forum anziche' sbava' solo dietro alle fighe che te vorresti fa', condividendo col volgo ignorante come la donazione che hai ricevuto da tuo padre in vita sei riuscito a salvarla dai bastardi degli altri eredi che te la volevano fottere pur facendo i salti mortali, prima negati......

sei su un forum pubblico e tanti potrebbero voler fare donazioni inattaccabili per favorire un erede anziche' un altro...

dai comincia, vediamo se hai anche i coglioni o sei invece sei solo un coglione...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Minchia oltre che esprimerti alla cazzo magni pure de merda....
> 
> sput...
> 
> ...


Basta saper leggere il codice civile.   mai fatti salti mortali per salvare nulla,al solito hai capito fava.

dell'opinione di un essere inferiore come te non mi curo.    e gli avanzi del mio pasto sono ciò che uno come te si merita.

6 una parodia


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Basta saper leggere il codice civile.   mai fatti salti mortali per salvare nulla,al solito hai capito fava.
> 
> dell'opinione di un essere inferiore come te non mi curo.    e gli avanzi del mio pasto sono ciò che uno come te si merita.
> 
> 6 una parodia


bastasse saper leggere il codice civile, avvocati, notai, commercialisti ed ingegneri finanziari se farebbero le seghe tutto il giorno allora...

ti ricordo che te hai contestato la mia affermazione data a free ove le dicevo che un coglione che acquisti un immobile proveniente da donazione infraventennale , se il donante ancora vivente o infra decennale se il donante e' schiattato diventando de cuius, e' praticamente impossibile trovarlo anche perche' automaticamente i notai bloccano tutto e non rogitano e le banche manco danno mutui su ste robe....

mentre te hai contestato il tutto dicendo che non e' vero perche' si puo' comprare tranquillamente un immobile proveniente  da donazione....

quindi la dritta di come sei riuscito a fottere gli altri eredi la dovresti dare al forum non ad exStermy, te ripeto, perche' se pure tu padre t'avesse dispensato dalla collazione o altro, ed anche se cio' che t'ha donato non superava la sua disponibile, cio' non toglie che tu ti sei fottuto una quota maggiore di cio' che ti spettava e come minimo se gli altri coeredi hanno sangue nelle vene, t'hanno mandato almeno a cagare se non t'hanno pure mannato all'ospedale, perche' ripeto e' una vera porcata ed hai avuto un bel culo a trova' loro...

ahahahahah

percio' nun vedo l'ora de legge che spiegazioni darai sulla tua situescion da pezzo de mierda totale...

ahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

la donazione (in valore) non superava la quota disponibile e quindi rientrava perfettamente nei poteri discrezionali del donante.    quindi nessuno ha fregato nulla.
Se uno vuol lasciare 100 ad uno e niente all'altro,salva la legittima,può farlo.

più semplice così o devo proprio farti i disegnini come ai minorati?

ah,vedo che ti 6 accorto che il termine, se il donante decede, non è di 20 anni.....ti ci sono voluti giorni,ma ci 6 arrivato, via...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la donazione (in valore) non superava la quota disponibile e quindi rientrava perfettamente nei poteri discrezionali del donante.    quindi nessuno ha fregato nulla.
> Se uno vuol lasciare 100 ad uno e niente all'altro,salva la legittima,può farlo.
> 
> più semplice così o devo proprio farti i disegnini come ai minorati?
> ...



C.V.D....

ahahahahah 

hai fottuto il parentame...bravo....ahahahahah

comunque ciccio:

a)se se parla di de cuius so' 10 anni dall'apertura della successione mentre 20 se e' ancora in vita ed io l'ho sempre detto perche' sempre saputo fin dalla sQuola che a te te manca e mo' vedo che hai perso pure la baldanza;

b)hai zanzato una quota che non ti spettava perche' per non creare casini a pacchi, si deve dividere in parti uguali e m'incuriosisce anche conoscere lo stato dei tuoi rapporti con i fregati;

c) ora ammettiamo che la donazione tu l'abbia avuta da tuo padre diciamo 10 anni prima della sua morte, mi dimostri come, in caso tu l'avessi voluto vendere subito quell'immobile, chi cazzo te l'avrebbe acquistato, quale cazzo de notaio avrebbe rogitato e quale cazzo de banca avrebbe fatto anche solo mutui per ristrutturazione li' sopra, visto che l'asse ereditario definitivo del momento dell'apertura della successione non ancora verificatasi e di la' da venire, non si conosceva ancora per stabilire se le quote di legittima se fossero lese oppure no bloccando tutto?...

E' DELLA C CHE SE PARLAVA anche se con la b c'esci da vero schifo...

e se sei ancora sano e' solo perche' hai culo e te sei ritrovato smidollati affianco...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C.V.D....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


certo che un cavallo col paraocchi ha una visione migliore eh :rotfl: l'ha sempre detto...lui.-......:rotfl:

ma quale baldanza?   basta saper fare le 4 operazioni e si capisce se la donazione è a rischio di rientro in collazione.
tutto il resto sono le cose che ti hanno fatto,immagino,visto che sono giorni che rosichi nel tipico modo del sòlato

ritorna all'asilo,che è il massimo per te


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

non vorrei dire una sciocchezza (ma ormai...:mrgreen, ma a me sembra che di solito i genitori donino ai figli il denaro e non già l'immobile, proprio per evitare tutte 'ste grane
ovviamente se l'immobile è ancora da comprare


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo che un cavallo col paraocchi ha una visione migliore eh :rotfl: l'ha sempre detto...lui.-......:rotfl:
> 
> ma quale baldanza?   basta saper fare le 4 operazioni e si capisce se la donazione è a rischio di rientro in collazione.
> tutto il resto sono le cose che ti hanno fatto,immagino,visto che sono giorni che rosichi nel tipico modo del sòlato
> ...


te ripeto che a me nun hanno fatto nessuna porcata, ma imbecille tu devi ancora dimostrare come nel caso c riesca a vendere subito l'immobile donato...

a te bastano 4 calcoli de sto cazzo...

ahahahahahah

NUN SE VENNE!!!!

a meno che nun glje fai all'acquirente oltre ad un rito vodoo anche na bella fidejussione che lo liberi dai casini postumi, solo che la spesa supera l'impresa e nun la fa nessuno...

che genio...

ahahahahah


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Onestamente mi sfugge l'utilità di costringerlo al riconoscimento. solo per via del mantenimento?


ed il mantenimento ti sembra poco?


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non vorrei dire una sciocchezza (ma ormai...:mrgreen, ma a me sembra che di solito i genitori donino ai figli il denaro e non già l'immobile, proprio per evitare tutte 'ste grane
> ovviamente se l'immobile è ancora da comprare


eh ma i genitori di sto cazzone saranno piu' cazzoni de lui pe' crea' tanti bordelli...

ahahahahah

pero' sto ancora ad aspetta' la dimostrazione del cazzone che se avesse voluto vendersela subito la casa avuta in donazione, co' du' calcoletti er notaio rogitava...

ahahahahahahah

e gli eredi nuovi che possono comparire e scomparire nell'arco dei 20anni o dei 10 dalla morte del casinista che senz'altro sara' pure ben ricordato nelle preghiere dei fregati?

ahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te ripeto che a me nun hanno fatto nessuna porcata, ma imbecille tu devi ancora dimostrare come nel caso c riesca a vendere subito l'immobile donato...
> 
> a te bastano 4 calcoli de sto cazzo...
> 
> ...


ma che fidejussione e altre garanzie della tua fava.......a sòlatoooooo!!!!

se non rientra nei beni collabili, puoi vendere anche domani e stop.

tutto il resto sono seghe mentali tue,tipiche di chi ha avuto grane :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ed il mantenimento ti sembra poco?


affatto,ma lei non mi sembrava interessata nemmeno a quello.....


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non vorrei dire una sciocchezza (ma ormai...:mrgreen, ma a me sembra che di solito i genitori donino ai figli il denaro e non già l'immobile, proprio per evitare tutte 'ste grane
> ovviamente se l'immobile è ancora da comprare


non ne vedo la necessità,se non la previsione che l'immobile,dato il periodo,non sia conveniente venderlo perchè a rischio sottovalutazione


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> affatto,ma lei non mi sembrava interessata nemmeno a quello.....


culletta, fasciatoio, ovetto, porta enfant, passeggino, 2 misure di sediolino per l'auto.....
pannolini, vestitini, latte in polvere, vaccinazioni non obbligatorie (tipo la meningite da meningococco), scarpette, calze, apparecchio aerosol....ho dimenticato qualcosa? fa una botta......

una bella raccomandata dall'avvocato e si mette tranquilla....
per la serenità (economica) di mio figlio, poco me ne cala che mi fanno passare per la bocca di rosa del paese.....


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> culletta, fasciatoio, ovetto, porta enfant, passeggino, 2 misure di sediolino per l'auto.....
> pannolini, vestitini, latte in polvere, vaccinazioni non obbligatorie (tipo la meningite da meningococco), scarpette, calze, apparecchio aerosol....ho dimenticato qualcosa? fa una botta......
> 
> una bella raccomandata dall'avvocato e si mette tranquilla....
> per la serenità (economica) di mio figlio, poco me ne cala che mi fanno passare per la bocca di rosa del paese.....


guarda che sono d'accordo con te 

ma è la nostra suspiria che non sembra avere le idee ancora chiarissime


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> affatto,ma lei non mi sembrava interessata nemmeno a quello.....





exStermy ha detto:


> te ripeto che a me nun hanno fatto nessuna porcata, ma imbecille tu devi ancora dimostrare come nel caso c riesca a vendere subito l'immobile donato...
> 
> a te bastano 4 calcoli de sto cazzo...
> 
> ...


ma ti trovo sempre che t'appiccichi con qualcuno?


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma ti trovo sempre che t'appiccichi con qualcuno?


beh...i pidocchi per definizione s'attaccano......basta non prenderlo sul serio e cojonarlo 

in fondo è il buffone di corte.......:carneval:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ne vedo la necessità,se non la previsione che l'immobile,dato il periodo,non sia conveniente venderlo perchè a rischio sottovalutazione



forse non mi sono spiegata bene: invece di comprare un immobile ed intestarlo al figlio (donazione di un immobile) si dona al figlio il denaro (donazione di bene mobile fungibile) e il figlio compra l'immobile, il valore e la valuta sono due cose molto diverse


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che sono d'accordo con te
> 
> ma è la nostra suspiria che non sembra avere le idee ancora chiarissime


sei daccordo?

ma ti leggo.....perplesso


vabbè la battuta faceva schifo...sorry


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata bene: invece di comprare un immobile ed intestarlo al figlio (donazione di un immobile) si dona al figlio il denaro (donazione di bene mobile fungibile) e il figlio compra l'immobile, il valore e la valuta sono due cose molto diverse


ah ok così è più chiaro 

boh....si può fare anche così.


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che fidejussione e altre garanzie della tua fava.......a sòlatoooooo!!!!
> 
> se non rientra nei beni collabili, puoi vendere anche domani e stop.
> 
> tutto il resto sono seghe mentali tue,tipiche di chi ha avuto grane :rotfl:


imbecille se tuo padre non era ancora morto, su che cazzo de legittime fai i conteggi per vedere se ledendole eri a rischio almeno di riduzione?

tuo padre t'ha donato la casa prima della sua morte ed il valore rientrava nella quota disponibile coeva alla donazione, ma non al momento dell'apertura della successione....coglione...

ma se invece te la volevi vendere subito nessun acquirente era tutelato per esempio che equitalia avrebbe pignorato tutte le case per debiti a tuo padre sballando cosi' le quote disponibili e legittime obbligando a te, a chi aveva comprato, a tutta la razza...ahahah di rimettere cio' che si era ricevuto o perlomeno se ti andava di culo per gli importi, obbligarti alla riduzione, cioe' a metterci la differenza superiore alla proquota...

e se invece volevi vendere facendo stare tranquillo l'acquirente, dovevi fare una fidejussione a suo beneficio sborsando l'equivalente della casa visto che deve essere valida per gli anni che mancano per arrivare ai 20 o ai 10.....

che spettacolo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei daccordo?
> 
> ma ti leggo.....perplesso
> 
> ...


  tranquillo/a va bene anche questa battuta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...i pidocchi per definizione s'attaccano......basta non prenderlo sul serio e cojonarlo
> 
> in fondo è il buffone di corte.......:carneval:


scusami....perplesso...non mi riferivo a te...ma frequento pochissimo il nuovo forum e mi sembro una novizia....non so nemmeno più quotare...(il "ti trovo sempre" lasciava intendere che ti conoscessi, cosa che vale per stermy)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquillo/a va bene anche questa battuta


tranquilla, please.


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scusami....perplesso...non mi riferivo a te...ma frequento pochissimo il nuovo forum e mi sembro una novizia....non so nemmeno più quotare...(il "ti trovo sempre" lasciava intendere che ti conoscessi, cosa che vale per stermy)



tranquilla...se era capito!
ma lo sai com'è stermy no?:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> imbecille se tuo padre non era ancora morto, su che cazzo de legittime fai i conteggi per vedere se ledendole eri a rischio almeno di riduzione?
> 
> tuo padre t'ha donato la casa prima della sua morte ed il valore rientrava nella quota disponibile coeva alla donazione, ma non al momento dell'apertura della successione....coglione...
> 
> ...


a solatoooooo!!!!    :rotfl::rotfl:

le puoi fare anche in vita,le stime dell'asse ereditario.....e vedi se il bene donato è a rischio o meno.....ma che te le spiego a fare le cose,tanto non c'arrivi.

se il bene non è collabile,non è collabile.   tutto il resto sono tue seghe mentali da perdente


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma ti trovo sempre che t'appiccichi con qualcuno?


ciao bell'avvocheto...ahahahah

me diverto a farli entrare nell'ingranaggio cosi' poi per la foga e con l'ansia di contraddirmi, sparano un mucchio de stronzate che poi con gusto smerdo con calma...

comunque vole fa' er fenomeno senz'avvocheto sto cazzone....

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tranquilla, please.


ok,scusami dal nick non ero certo di aver intuito il sesso.

e come ha detto anche Simy,era chiaro con chi ce l'avessi


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ciao bell'avvocheto...ahahahah
> 
> me diverto a farli entrare nell'ingranaggio cosi' poi per la foga e con l'ansia di contraddirmi, sparano un mucchio de stronzate che poi con gusto smerdo con calma...
> 
> ...


tu? fai cosa? a chi?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma cosa ti fumi prima di metterti al pc,sentiamo,che il tuo spacciatore deve avere roba fortissima


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla...se era capito!
> ma lo sai com'è stermy no?:mrgreen:


si si.....:mexican:


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ciao bell'avvocheto...ahahahah
> 
> me diverto a farli entrare nell'ingranaggio cosi' poi per la foga e con l'ansia di contraddirmi, sparano un mucchio de stronzate che poi con gusto smerdo con calma...
> 
> ...


mannaggia a te


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si si.....:mexican:



ogni tanto ti affacci


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> a solatoooooo!!!!    :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> le puoi fare anche in vita,le stime dell'asse ereditario.....e vedi se il bene donato è a rischio o meno.....ma che te le spiego a fare le cose,tanto non c'arrivi.
> 
> se il bene non è collabile,non è collabile.   tutto il resto sono tue seghe mentali da perdente


LE STIME DELL'ASSE EREDITARIO NON LE PUOI FARE IN VITA PERCHE' PUOI PERDERE TUTTO PER DEBITI O KAZZATI A MIGNOTTE!!

SE CHIAMA APPUNTO ASSE EREDITARIO PERCHE' DEVI ASPETTA' D'EREDITA' PER POTER FARE I CONTEGGI!!!

sempre se nun t'arrivano nei tempi di legge, fratellastri sconosciuti perche' tu' padre faceva anche l'inseminator...

che gioppino...la chicca poi che ste cose s'imparano solo se sei fregato denota anche la tua ignoranza abissale e che oltre un rimorchio nun ce vai...

ahahahahah


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ogni tanto ti affacci


molto raramente in verità....noi ci conosciamo....?


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> molto raramente in verità....noi ci conosciamo....?


poco.... giusto qualche scambio di battute quando ti affacci qui


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> LE STIME DELL'ASSE EREDITARIO NON LE PUOI FARE IN VITA PERCHE' PUOI PERDERE TUTTO PER DEBITI O KAZZATI A MIGNOTTE!!
> 
> SE CHIAMA APPUNTO ASSE EREDITARIO PERCHE' DEVI ASPETTA' D'EREDITA' PER POTER FARE I CONTEGGI!!!
> 
> ...


sì,sì certo :rotfl: 
le stime in vita non le puoi fare perchè magari arriva l'armageddon....e come no.....credece :rotfl:

ma quanto 6 spassoso,davvero.     te l'ho detto,torna all'asilo che è meglio....


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non ne vedo la necessità,se non la previsione che l'immobile,dato il periodo,non sia conveniente venderlo perchè a rischio sottovalutazione


non la vedi tu la necessita', invece le banche ed i notai la vedono eccome tirandosi fuori da ste vaccate...

ahahahahah

vabbe' allora hai scherzato non avendo avuto sul serio nessun immobile in donazione e sei solo un povero kazzaro che fantastica d'esse proprietario de case.....zanzate all'altri.....

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> non la vedi tu la necessita', invece le banche ed i notai la vedono eccome tirandosi fuori da ste vaccate...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


soooooolaaaaaatooooooooo!!!!!:rotfl:

ma dicci la verità,quanto ti hanno fregato? parecchio,a senso.....da come ti brucia


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata bene: invece di comprare un immobile ed intestarlo al figlio (donazione di un immobile) si dona al figlio il denaro (donazione di bene mobile fungibile) e il figlio compra l'immobile, il valore e la valuta sono due cose molto diverse


free, so' altri casini assicurati perche' se s'inkazza uno kazzuto te rivolta come un calzino anche perche' devi dimostrare col tuo reddito tutti sti soldi sul conto da dove te so' arrivati....

e se non hai proprio reddito i cazzi so' ancora piu' acidi...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> LE STIME DELL'ASSE EREDITARIO NON LE PUOI FARE IN VITA PERCHE' PUOI PERDERE TUTTO PER DEBITI O KAZZATI A MIGNOTTE!!
> 
> SE CHIAMA APPUNTO ASSE EREDITARIO PERCHE' DEVI ASPETTA' D'EREDITA' PER POTER FARE I CONTEGGI!!!
> 
> ...



morale: mi raccomando sputtanatevi tutto prima di passare a miglior vita, sennò parenti ed affini litigano e Stermy si incazza con Perply:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu? fai cosa? a chi?  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma cosa ti fumi prima di metterti al pc,sentiamo,che il tuo spacciatore deve avere roba fortissima


nun te preoccupa' che il tuo bluff e' scadente...

nun vali un cazzo manco come zimbello...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> free, so' altri casini assicurati perche' se s'inkazza uno kazzuto te rivolta come un calzino anche perche' *devi dimostrare col tuo reddito tutti sti soldi sul conto da dove te so' arrivati....*
> 
> e se non hai proprio reddito i cazzi so' ancora piu' acidi...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma dalla donazione di bene mobile fungibile, cioè soldi!
il denaro è il bene mobile fungibile per eccellenza, non ammetto repliche!:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun te preoccupa' che il tuo bluff e' scadente...
> 
> nun vali un cazzo manco come zimbello...
> 
> ahahahahah


vedi? non avendo nulla da opporre come argomenti tenti la rissa.......:rotfl:

peccato che ormai qui lo sappiamo tutti che 6 solo il buffone di corte e ti si piglia x il culo...e manco te ne accorgi eh.

PS: soooolaaaaatooooooo!!! :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,sì certo :rotfl:
> le stime in vita non le puoi fare perchè magari arriva l'armageddon....e come no.....credece :rotfl:
> 
> ma quanto 6 spassoso,davvero.     te l'ho detto,torna all'asilo che è meglio....


ma che armagheddon, coglione....l'asse ereditario se calcola solo dopo che schiatti...

prima lo fanno solo i kazzoni de casa tua ed i notai nei tuoi sogni...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dalla donazione di bene mobile fungibile, cioè soldi!
> il denaro è il bene mobile fungibile per eccellenza, non ammetto repliche!:mrgreen:


e vedrai che qualcosa s'inventerà per replicare.....:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che armagheddon, coglione....l'asse ereditario se calcola solo dopo che schiatti...
> 
> prima lo fanno solo i kazzoni de casa tua ed i notai nei tuoi sogni...
> 
> ahahahahah


ma che notai,....basta un ragioniere e vedi se il bene donato o donando è a rischio o meno......se rientra nei termni del 737 6 legalmente al sicuro.

PS: soooooolaaaaaatoooooooo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dalla donazione di bene mobile fungibile, cioè soldi!
> il denaro è il bene mobile fungibile per eccellenza, non ammetto repliche!:mrgreen:


ma non c'entra un cazzo...

anzi il cassiere che incassa il conquibus, te fa pure 10000 segnalazioni antiriciclaggio in banca d'italia cosi' t'arriva pure l'accertamento automatico dell'agenzia delle entrate e te cominciano a leva' la pelle a strati come a na' cipolla......

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi? non avendo nulla da opporre come argomenti tenti la rissa.......:rotfl:
> 
> peccato che ormai qui lo sappiamo tutti che 6 solo il buffone di corte e ti si piglia x il culo...e manco te ne accorgi eh.
> 
> PS: soooolaaaaatooooooo!!! :rotfl:


gli argomenti te li ho opposti facendoti esempi e contro esempi...

oseno' come te smerdavo kazzaro?

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> gli argomenti te li ho opposti facendoti esempi e contro esempi...
> 
> oseno' come te smerdavo kazzaro?
> 
> ahahahah


esempi ne puoi fare anche altri mille....ma se il bene non è collabile non è collabile.

fesso.

e solato


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non c'entra un cazzo...
> 
> anzi il cassiere che incassa il conquibus, te fa pure 10000 segnalazioni antiriciclaggio in banca d'italia cosi' t'arriva pure l'accertamento automatico dell'agenzia delle entrate e te cominciano a leva' la pelle a strati come a na' cipolla......
> 
> ahahahah



scusa, la donazione di beni mobili di non modico valore si deve fare per atto pubblico, dal notaio
al cassiere si dice di segnalare la donazione, tanto è pubblica
potrebbe essere ugualmente richiamata a far parte dell'asse ereditario, con il vantaggio che, però, trattasi di cifra certa, valuta e non valore
ti pare?


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che notai,....basta un ragioniere e vedi se il bene donato o donando è a rischio o meno......se rientra nei termni del 737 6 legalmente al sicuro.
> 
> PS: soooooolaaaaaatoooooooo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


ma lo vedi che sei un povero cojone?

ahahahahah

citi per darti ragione un articolo del cc che puoi applicare SOLO DOPO CHE TU' PADRE E' SCHIATTATO, NON PRIMA!

ahahahahah

SOLO DOPO CHE E' SCHIATTATO PUOI CALCOLARE LE DISPONIBILI E LE LEGITTIME E DIVENTA COME SE FOSSE UNA SEMPLICE DISPOSIZIONE TESTAMENTARIA E NON PIU' LA DONAZIONE DI PARTENZA...

COSA DIVERSISSIMA INVECE PRIMA, QUANDO E' ANCORA IN VITA!

e dovevi tenta' de vennerla quanno l'hai avuta, come te sto a di' da secoli, cosi' facevi meno il cazzone...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, la donazione di beni mobili di non modico valore si deve fare per atto pubblico, dal notaio
> al cassiere si dice di segnalare la donazione, tanto è pubblica
> potrebbe essere ugualmente richiamata a far parte dell'asse ereditario, con il vantaggio che, però, trattasi di cifra certa, valuta e non valore
> ti pare?


mia cara,ma stai anche a ragionare con questo qui? 

adesso s'inventerà che però magari forse chissà.........:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma lo vedi che sei un povero cojone?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


le stime le fai apposta per capire se al momento giusto quell'operazione è se non fattibile almeno consigliabile....sennò non si chiamerebbero stime......cioè fai una proiezione di quello che sarà al momento in cui il babbo morirà.  secondo quelle che sono le disposizioni di legge vigenti.

ed infatti la vendita è andata a buon fine con reciproca soddisfazione delle parti.

capisci sòlato?   si tratta di saper fare 2 conti ed informarsi preventivamente.

sennò si finisce come te.....sooooolaaaatoooooo!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mia cara,ma stai anche a ragionare con questo qui?
> 
> adesso s'inventerà che però magari forse chissà.........:rotfl:



bè, in effetti ci sarebbe da dire che per apprezzare quale sia il modico valore è necessario fare riferimento al patrimonio globale del donante
il che vuol dire che, se questi è molto agiato, anche una cifra piuttosto rilevante potrebbe essere considerata modica


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa, la donazione di beni mobili di non modico valore si deve fare per atto pubblico, dal notaio
> al cassiere si dice di segnalare la donazione, tanto è pubblica
> potrebbe essere ugualmente richiamata a far parte dell'asse ereditario, con il vantaggio che, però, trattasi di cifra certa, valuta e non valore
> ti pare?


ma le cifre di modico valore che se registrano?...

in famiglia bene o male ogni fratello sa cosa ha avuto lui e gli altri e poi al momento se li compensano...

ed i versamenti te li fai poco alla volta sul conto per non far partire le segnalazioni e stare piu' tranquillo......


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, in effetti ci sarebbe da dire che per apprezzare quale sia il modico valore è necessario fare riferimento al patrimonio globale del donante
> il che vuol dire che, se questi è molto agiato, anche una cifra piuttosto rilevante potrebbe essere considerata modica


appunto.   fai delle stime per valutare i possibili rischi di una data mossa.

se i margini sono ampi,la fai.

sul concetto di modica cifra.....mmmmm

non mi esprimo,vorrei pensarci su un pò


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

:dorme:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

ah ma siete ancora qui? Se volete ho un amico specializzato in diritto di famiglia, cura solo successioni, chiedo un parere...


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma le cifre di modico valore che se registrano?...
> 
> in famiglia bene o male ogni fratello sa cosa ha avuto lui e gli altri e poi al momento se li compensano...
> 
> ed i versamenti te li fai poco alla volta sul conto per non far partire le segnalazioni e stare piu' tranquillo......



era per dire che, nel caso e se serve, è consigliabile donare denaro piuttosto che immobili
sei d'accordo?


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma siete ancora qui? Se volete ho un amico specializzato in diritto di famiglia, cura solo successioni, chiedo un parere...



sì grazie Sbri
non vedo l'ora:mrgreen:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.   fai delle stime per valutare i possibili rischi di una data mossa.
> 
> se i margini sono ampi,la fai.
> 
> ...



rimembravo, eh
c'è differenza, e non è in generale, ma va rapportata al patrimonio complessivo del donante


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> rimembravo, eh
> c'è differenza, e non è in generale, ma va rapportata al patrimonio complessivo del donante


guarda,prima di darti ragione...e x non fare figurette da ignorante alla sterminator...mi vado a rivedere una cosa.

magari è niente,ma tanto per togliermi questo dubbio


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> le stime le fai apposta per capire se al momento giusto quell'operazione è se non fattibile almeno consigliabile....sennò non si chiamerebbero stime......cioè fai una proiezione di quello che sarà al momento in cui il babbo morirà.  secondo quelle che sono le disposizioni di legge vigenti.
> 
> ed infatti la vendita è andata a buon fine con reciproca soddisfazione delle parti.
> 
> ...


hai venduto la casa donata quando tuo padre era ancora in vita solo con le stime dell'asse futuro??

e chi sarebbe sto cojone che te l'ha comprata e sto notaro che ha rogitato? 

quanti anni s'e' passato sto coglione ed anche tu, co' la spada di damocle sopra la testa?

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah ma siete ancora qui? Se volete ho un amico specializzato in diritto di famiglia, cura solo successioni, chiedo un parere...


ma no,figurati....si sta solo cojonando l'ignoranza di sterminator.

le cose le sappiamo


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :dorme:


vuoi svegliarti? vai a leggere il 3d di sgnaurizio di là...


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda,prima di darti ragione...e x non fare figurette da ignorante alla sterminator...mi vado a rivedere una cosa.
> 
> magari è niente,ma tanto per togliermi questo dubbio



ma no dai, qui nessuno è ignorante

comunque controlla che non si sa mai!


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai venduto la casa donata quando tuo padre era ancora in vita solo con le stime dell'asse futuro??
> 
> e chi sarebbe sto cojone che te l'ha comprata e sto notaro che ha rogitato?
> 
> ...


ma che spada de damocle....a solato!   :rotfl:

sono 30 post che ti dico come funziona,poi vieni a chiedere pure spiegazioni :rotfl:

guarda lascia perdere,chè hai fatto venire il latte alle ginocchia a tutti


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> era per dire che, nel caso e se serve, è consigliabile donare denaro piuttosto che immobili
> sei d'accordo?


anche li',  doni il denaro soltanto se in parti uguali ed ognuno se compra casa o il cazzo che glie pare e non puo' piu' recriminare e fare cause postume...


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi svegliarti? vai a leggere il 3d di sgnaurizio di là...



dove....


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto.   fai delle stime per valutare i possibili rischi di una data mossa.
> 
> se i margini sono ampi,la fai.
> 
> ...


e dalli, fai le stime col de cuius non ancora de cuius....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dove....


nel forum libero


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel forum libero


ho letto prima...che altro dovrei aggiungere?


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho letto prima...che altro dovrei aggiungere?



per es. se si può o non si può fumare una canna nel mare:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> per es. se si può o non si può fumare una canna nel mare:mrgreen:


io non me le sono mai fatte le canne...vabbè mo arrivo...


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non me le sono mai fatte le canne...vabbè mo arrivo...


sai com'è, il Mauri è pieno di regole, non vorrei fare confusione!


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma che spada de damocle....a solato!   :rotfl:
> 
> sono 30 post che ti dico come funziona,poi vieni a chiedere pure spiegazioni :rotfl:
> 
> guarda lascia perdere,chè hai fatto venire il latte alle ginocchia a tutti


ma non funziona come dici te....spari solo un mucchio di cazzate e te nun avrai ancora veramente venduto un cazzo se non nei tuoi sogni...

ahahahahah.

perche' io acquirente che cazzo ne so come evolvera' la situazione patrimoniale de tu padre e quanti eredi se possano presenta' dall'argentina nelle tempistiche di legge e se puta caso hai trovato un emerito coglione non dimostra per un cazzo che si possano commercializzare cosi' gli immobili provenienti da donazioni...

se bastano due conticini del cazzo come dici te perche' i notai e le banche nun se schiodano invece, cazzone?

tutti fessi mentre te l'unico genio che rogita?

ahahahahah

pero' continua a sostenere le tue fantasie che vedemo se migliori armeno come zimbello...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no dai, qui nessuno è ignorante
> 
> comunque controlla che non si sa mai!


boh,per il momento non ho trovato nulla che ti smentisca,quindi per ora hai ragione tu


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma no,figurati....si sta solo cojonando l'ignoranza di sterminator.
> 
> le cose le sappiamo


se vede...

pure chevvordi' de cuius t'e' alieno...

figurt' come stai combinato...

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dove....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma non funziona come dici te....spari solo un mucchio di cazzate e te nun avrai ancora veramente venduto un cazzo se non nei tuoi sogni...
> 
> ahahahahah.
> 
> ...


e perchè non ipotizzi che arrivino i marziani? tanto cazzata per cazzata......:rotfl:

ma secondo te non sono state fatte le valutazioni del caso,prima del rogito?  :rotfl:

se l'accordo si chiude è perchè rispetta i requisiti di legge,fesso.  e sòlato :rotfl:

quindi,il caso è chiuso,la possibilità di vendere un immobile donato esiste ed è regolata dal Codice Civile.

ritirati,prima di farti troppo male.  

PS: sooooolaaaaatoooooo!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e vabbè era una noia qui


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vede...
> 
> pure chevvordi' de cuius t'e' alieno...
> 
> ...


vedi sòlato.....ti puoi attaccare solo a ste cazzatine,non avendo nulla da opporre nel merito.

i significati di de cuius li conosco molto meglio di te.

dai,me lo vuoi dire quanto t'han soffiato?


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e perchè non ipotizzi che arrivino i marziani? tanto cazzata per cazzata......:rotfl:
> 
> ma secondo te non sono state fatte le valutazioni del caso,prima del rogito?  :rotfl:
> 
> ...


ed allora se bastano du' conticini del cazzo perche' hai detto che hai fatto fatica?

ahahahahah

hai trovato l'accordo che se chiude....hai trovato un cojone o hai venduto nei sogni...

la seconda e' piu' probabile e percio' vai cagare senza carta...

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

ma di che accordi parlate?

vi ricordo che i patti successori sono nulli!


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi sòlato.....ti puoi attaccare solo a ste cazzatine,non avendo nulla da opporre nel merito.
> 
> i significati di de cuius li conosco molto meglio di te.
> 
> dai,me lo vuoi dire quanto t'han soffiato?


io t'ho fatto presente come hai dimostrato che i concetti te so' alieni e non metabolizzati altrimenti manco ste cazzatine come dici te de termini giuridici  se fanno...

ahahahahahahah

ricordatelo al prossimo scambio dialettico con un altro... 

ahahahahah

se poi te devo inventa' palle come sei abituato a spara' te posso pure dirte na' cifra cosi' te carmi,  tanto gia' te considero un emerito cojone e cojona' pe' cojona'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma di che accordi parlate?
> 
> vi ricordo che i patti successori sono nulli!


infatti non puoi alienarti un diritto che ancora non hai, nascendo giuridicamente solo all'apertura della successione....

ma tanto se sta ad incarta' nella carta moschicida....

ahahahahah


----------



## Eliade (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè era una noia qui


E direi che hai fatto bene!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma di che accordi parlate?
> 
> vi ricordo che i patti successori sono nulli!


infatti nessuno parla di patti successori,ma di stime e valutazioni preventive


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ed allora se bastano du' conticini del cazzo perche' hai detto che hai fatto fatica?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


e dove avrei scritto che ho fatto fatica? :rotfl:


ma quello che mi sorprende è che 6 ancora qui......:sonar:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti nessuno parla di patti successori,ma di stime e valutazioni preventive


con cui normalmente la gente non sciroccata ed ignorante come te, se pulisce bellamente il culo...

ahahahahahah

maro' e sto kazzone insiste ancora co' ste cazzo de stime...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io t'ho fatto presente come hai dimostrato che i concetti te so' alieni e non metabolizzati altrimenti manco ste cazzatine come dici te de termini giuridici  se fanno...
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


blablabla.......ma senti un pò geometra.....questo è orario di lavoro.....non è che niente niente 6 pure disoccupato?

non mi sorprenderebbe come cosa...chè se conosci il mestiere come ti esprimi in diritto,non batterai chiodo da secoli

PS: soooolaaaatooooo!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> con cui normalmente la gente non sciroccata ed ignorante come te, se pulisce bellamente il culo...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


essì,infatti nessuno prima di concludere un affare o di iniziare un'attività non fa stime o valutazioni di compatibilità economico finanziaria.

ma d'altra parte.....er geometra......6 te :rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti nessuno parla di patti successori,ma di stime e valutazioni preventive



eh ma attenzione che il confine è labile!
accordi, rinunce, disposizioni, tutto nullo


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> e dove avrei scritto che ho fatto fatica? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ma quello che mi sorprende è che 6 ancora qui......:sonar:


te l'hai detto kazzone e pure smemorato...ahahahah

prima sparavi cazzate che la vendita fosse semplice, dopo le prime smerdate hai ammesso che fossero non facili ma possibili, mo' se scopre che hai venduto solo nei tuoi sogni e percio' tutto quadra...

ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh ma attenzione che il confine è labile!
> accordi, rinunce, disposizioni, tutto nullo


lo so lo so.   solo stime e valutazioni. al limite...ma al limite....preventivi.

giusto per farsi 2 conti in tasca.    perchè i confini,giustappunto sono labilissimi


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te l'hai detto kazzone e pure smemorato...ahahahah
> 
> prima sparavi cazzate che la vendita fosse semplice, dopo le prime smerdate hai ammesso che fossero non facili ma possibili, mo' se scopre che hai venduto solo nei tuoi sogni e percio' tutto quadra...
> 
> ahahahah


la vendita è semplice.  gli strumenti per attuarla a volte meno,ma non per questo impossibili.

ripeto.....dov'è che avrei scritto che ho fatto fatica? :rotfl:

e qui di scoperto c'è solo la tua bruciatura di culo per la sòla che ti 6 beccato.....


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> blablabla.......ma senti un pò geometra.....questo è orario di lavoro.....non è che niente niente 6 pure disoccupato?
> 
> non mi sorprenderebbe come cosa...chè se conosci il mestiere come ti esprimi in diritto,non batterai chiodo da secoli
> 
> PS: soooolaaaatooooo!!!!! :rotfl:


io lavoro in proprio e sinceramente quanno trovo da divertirmi con un kazzone sciroccato che vende immobili solo nei sogni senza che ce pago er bijetto, nun me lo lasso mica scappa'...

ahahahahahah

scommetto che stai ancora in affitto, altro che immobili donati...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io lavoro in proprio e sinceramente quanno trovo da divertirmi con un kazzone sciroccato che vende immobili solo nei sogni senza che ce pago er bijetto, nun me lo lasso mica scappa'...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


peggio ancora. chi lavora in proprio ha ancora meno tempo da perdere,perchè rischia il culo in prima persona.

oh,proprio godi a farti umiliare  :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> essì,infatti nessuno prima di concludere un affare o di iniziare un'attività non fa stime o valutazioni di compatibilità economico finanziaria.
> 
> ma d'altra parte.....er geometra......6 te :rotfl:


ma che cazzo c'entra quella roba con l'acquisto di un immobile donato e di asse ereditario di cui ancora se deve apri' la successione?

ahahahahah

maro' che kazzone incompetente....

mo' se sogna pure acquisti d'aziende o attivita'...

nun c'hai na lira che te sbavi dietro le vetrine?

ahahahahahah

a morto de fameeeeeee....

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> peggio ancora. chi lavora in proprio ha ancora meno tempo da perdere,perchè rischia il culo in prima persona.
> 
> oh,proprio godi a farti umiliare  :rotfl:



ma no, dai
io sono un'esperta anche nelle perdite di tempo!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh ma attenzione che il confine è labile!
> accordi, rinunce, disposizioni, tutto nullo


ma questo non ha venduto un cazzo anche se millanta....

nun c'ha manco l'occhi pe' piagne, sto disperato...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so lo so.   solo stime e valutazioni. al limite...ma al limite....preventivi.
> 
> giusto per farsi 2 conti in tasca.    perchè i confini,giustappunto sono labilissimi


ancora co' ste stime, fallito?

nun se comprano cosi' gl'immobili...

ahahahah

te sarai entrato in uno studio notarile solo pe' farte leva' i protesti agli assegni...

altro che pe' fa' rogiti...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ancora co' ste stime, fallito?
> 
> nun se comprano cosi' gl'immobili...
> 
> ...


ma ancora stai qui,invece di lavorare?

oh,dillo se è solo perchè vuoi l'ultima parola come i bimbi scemi......che almeno quella te la posso lasciare :rotfl:

giusto per dare il contentino al poverino


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo c'entra quella roba con l'acquisto di un immobile donato e di asse ereditario di cui ancora se deve apri' la successione?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


guarda che stavo parlando di altro con un'altra persona....oh pure le manie di protagonismo hai?  :rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ancora co' ste stime, fallito?
> 
> nun se comprano cosi' gl'immobili...
> 
> ...



uh che bello! che ne dite di tediare tutto il forum con questo nuovo argomento appassionante?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> la vendita è semplice.  gli strumenti per attuarla a volte meno,ma non per questo impossibili.
> 
> ripeto.....dov'è che avrei scritto che ho fatto fatica? :rotfl:
> 
> e qui di scoperto c'è solo la tua bruciatura di culo per la sòla che ti 6 beccato.....


la vendita per gli immobili donati e' semplice solo nel tuo mondo di fantasia perche' il notaio te sfankula...

come la banca....

tutti fessi e solo te genio...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> peggio ancora. chi lavora in proprio ha ancora meno tempo da perdere,perchè rischia il culo in prima persona.
> 
> oh,proprio godi a farti umiliare  :rotfl:


peggio ancora sto cazzo...

te ripeto che con i kazzoni come te ce vado a nozze e nun bado tanto a spese...

ahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la vendita per gli immobili donati e' semplice solo nel tuo mondo di fantasia perche' il notaio te sfankula...
> 
> come la banca....
> 
> ...


  sì,sì,intanto dovrei avrei scritto che ho fatto fatica non lo dici......:rotfl:

vabbuò,per oggi ti ho ridicolizzato abbastanza,ora prosegui da solo se ti va.....così oltre che da sòlato passi pure da matto sfigato....:mexican:


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che stavo parlando di altro con un'altra persona....oh pure le manie di protagonismo hai?  :rotfl:


ma quale mania de protagonismo...

sciroccato sta roba delle stime anche per le attivita' ed altro l'hai postata in risposta ad un mio post...



perplesso ha detto:


> essì,infatti nessuno prima di concludere un affare o di iniziare un'attività non fa stime o valutazioni di compatibilità economico finanziaria.
> 
> ma d'altra parte.....er geometra......6 te :rotfl:



ma va a cagher...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,sì,intanto dovrei avrei scritto che ho fatto fatica non lo dici......:rotfl:
> 
> vabbuò,per oggi ti ho ridicolizzato abbastanza,ora prosegui da solo se ti va.....così oltre che da sòlato passi pure da matto sfigato....:mexican:


nun me va de pesca' il post dove ammetti la fatica perche' troppo indietro e nun meriti tale considerescion...ahahahah...

certo che se da mitomane deformi cosi' la merda che t'arriva, nun oso pensa' la merda che te scarica addosso tu moje pensando che sia nutella...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nun me va de pesca' il post dove ammetti la fatica perche' troppo indietro e nun meriti tale considerescion...ahahahah...
> 
> certo che se da mitomane deformi cosi' la merda che t'arriva, nun oso pensa' la merda che te scarica addosso tu moje pensando che sia nutella...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Guarda,nei prossimi giorni dovrò assentarmi per lavoro,sarò curioso di vedere al mio ritorno se sarai ancora qui a delirare tutto solo,come il babbione che 6......:rotfl: 

PS: non sono sposato,ritenta.

PPS: sooooolaaaaatooooo......vai a lavorare che sennò ti fregano anche quello


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Guarda,nei prossimi giorni dovrò assentarmi per lavoro,sarò curioso di vedere al mio ritorno se sarai ancora qui a delirare tutto solo,come il babbione che 6......:rotfl:
> 
> PS: non sono sposato,ritenta.
> 
> PPS: sooooolaaaaatooooo......vai a lavorare che sennò ti fregano anche quello


e te credo che sei ancora singooolss.....

sei troppo cojone per sposarte....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e te credo che sei ancora singooolss.....
> 
> sei troppo cojone per sposarte....
> 
> ahahahahah


e desperados...

ahahahahahah


----------

